# Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?



## DaG. (25. August 2011)

Hi Leute hab gerade was auf der Verbandsseite vom VFG gefunden .

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?Seiten_ID=644

Bin mal gespannt ob sich unser Verband dann endlich mal gegen ein Nachtangelverbot einsetzt. Hoffe nur dass sich genügend Vereinsvorsitzende gegen ein Nachtangelverbot ausprechen |bla:. Was meint ihr ?

Gruß DaG.


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! |bigeyes
Komme nicht aus BaWü, wünsche euch aber, dass das klappt.
Wäre jetzt ein Hammer, wenn die Vereinsfuntionäre mehrheitlich dagegenschießen.


----------



## Bentham (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Das wäre grandios... endlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Vechs (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da genug dagegen sind... Immerhin ist Nachtangeln oft bei Jugendlichen beliebt, die sind aber doof und sollen dem Wasser fern bleiben. Also verbieten wir denen dass die "Spaß" haben und die gehen woanders hin... So kommt mir die Denkweise leider viel zu oft vor. 
Hoffe dennoch dass es anders kommt, es wäre ein Traum über Nacht auf dem See im Boot bleiben zu können :l


----------



## Bentham (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Vechs schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da genug dagegen sind... Immerhin ist Nachtangeln oft bei Jugendlichen beliebt, die sind aber doof und sollen dem Wasser fern bleiben. Also verbieten wir denen dass die "Spaß" haben und die gehen woanders hin... So kommt mir die Denkweise leider viel zu oft vor.
> Hoffe dennoch dass es anders kommt, es wäre ein Traum über Nacht auf dem See im Boot bleiben zu können :l



Ja, leider. Wie mich dieses egoistische Verhalten aufregt... Es gibt, glaube ich, kaum ein Bundesland, wo die Vereine untereinander so zerstritten sind, wie in Bawü...


----------



## Smanhu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hey,

das wär genial wenn sie das endlich erlauben würden. 
Da muss ich dann nicht immer 1km auf die andere Rheinseite fahren, um nachts fischen zu können |uhoh:!
Dass es Probleme am Gewässer gibt, sollten die Herren aus ihren Köpfen bekommen. Wenn es soooooo nen Terror geben würde beim Nachtangeln, frag ich mich warum es in anderen Bundesländern funktioniert.|kopfkrat
Vielleicht steckt in uns BWer bööööööösere Energie als bei anderen:q:q:q:q:q

Und nur so nebenbei, wenn Vereine Angst haben, können sie ja abweichende Reglungen festlegen.
Ich bin in der Pfalz in nem Verein. Da ist es so geregelt, dass Vereinsmitglieder nachts fischen dürfen und Gastangler nur bis 24 Uhr. 
Es gibt also immer nen Weg. 

Hoff aber trotzdem, dass es bei uns endlich erlaubt wird!!!:m

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Vor vielen Jahren wurde schonmal gefragt. Es gab aber kaum Resonanz, sprich gar keine Meldungen. Da hat man mangelndes Interesse zum Anlass genommen das Nachtangeln zu verbieten. Wenns eh´keinem wichtig ist.|rolleyes

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das diesmal genauso läuft. 

Also macht mal schön Druck in den Vereinen. 

Argumente ?

Schwarzangler scheren sich nicht um ein Nachtangelverbot. Sie begrüßen es, weil sie dann ungestörter sind.

Angler haben durchaus auch eine Wachfunktion. Nachts sieht man weder Polizei noch Ordnungsamt am Wasser. Aber niemand würde z.B. seinen Abfall illegal entsorgen, wenn ein Angler in der Nähe sitzt. 

Angler stören die Natur in der Regel weniger wie Partyfeierer oder Grillfeten, diese sind jedoch nicht verboten.


----------



## Smanhu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

@Ralle24

"Vor vielen Jahren wurde schonmal gefragt. Es gab aber kaum Resonanz,  sprich gar keine Meldungen. Da hat man mangelndes Interesse zum Anlass  genommen das Nachtangeln zu verbieten. Wenns eh´keinem wichtig ist.|rolleyes"

War das damals der Grund warum sie Nachtangeln verboten haben? Net schlecht|kopfkrat.
Weist du zufällig wie es damals überhaupt dazu kam, dieses Thema anzufragen? Die müssten ja Gründe dafür gehabt haben. Würd mich einfach mal interessieren. 

Gruß


----------



## carphunter1678 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

@Ralle24 in was für einem Paradies wohnst du ?
Hinter mir und meinem Vater haben sie schon Müllsäcke ins Gebüsch geworfen...


gruß Dennis


----------



## xmxrrxr (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Wie recht Du hast Ralle !

Nur zu oft erlebt man wie hier in NSG oder LSG Partys gefeiert werden und die Polizei interessiert das nicht mal.

Ich habe unseren Vorstand angeschrieben und um Unterstützung gebeten.
Das sollten vielleicht noch mehr Angler machen, damit auch die richtigen Signale gesetzt werden !



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren wurde schonmal gefragt. Es gab aber kaum Resonanz, sprich gar keine Meldungen. Da hat man mangelndes Interesse zum Anlass genommen das Nachtangeln zu verbieten. Wenns eh´keinem wichtig ist.|rolleyes
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das diesmal genauso läuft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Auch die Verbände in Baden-Württemberg sind nicht einen Schuss Pulver wert und das geschieht wohl jetzt nur deswegen, weil da die Politik wieder mal weiter ist als die Verbände.

Die SPD hat sich klar gegen ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot und weitere gesetzliche Erleichterungen ausgesprochen - mit einem grünen Ministerpräsidenten und einem zuständigen grünen Minister wird das natürlich nicht leicht(er).

Uns wurde zugesagt, dass nach der Sommerpause deswegen die SPD-Fraktion aktiv werden will - wir werden beobachten wie ernst das gemeint ist und notfalls den Ehrenpreis zurückfordern, den wir der SPD-Fraktion vor der Wahl für ihr bisheriges Eintreten für gesetzliche Erleichterungen verliehen hatten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519 

Die jetzt angekündigten Befragung der Vereinsvorsitzenden wurde mir auf der Messe  in Sinsheim von den beiden Präsidenten Berthold Arnold (Badischer Sportfischerverband) und Wolfgang Reuther vom VFG bereits angekündigt.

*Schön, dass das nun auch passiert.

Weniger schön, dass wieder wohl die wenigsten Angler im Verband darüber informiert sind, dass  sie nun auch die Möglichkeit zur Mitsprache haben.*

Denn nun können die Mitglieder der Angelvereine auch ihre Vorstände befragen, wie diese die Entscheidung zu treffen gedenken.

Ob das die Vorstände nach einer Befragung der Mitglieder in den Vereinen machen oder ob sie das schlicht alleine entscheiden, wie man das gewohnt ist im VDSF...

Dass es noch keinen Termin gab zu einem Treffen mit den beiden Präsidenten, den diese mir mehrfach verprochen hatten, ist dabei übrigens nur ein weiteres kleines bemerkenswertes Detail.


----------



## Bentham (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



mirror schrieb:


> Ich habe unseren Vorstand angeschrieben und um Unterstützung gebeten.
> Das sollten vielleicht noch mehr Angler machen, damit auch die richtigen Signale gesetzt werden !



Das unterstütze ich voll und ganz. Nur fürchte ich, dass die meisten - wie ralle es schon vermutet hat - nicht interessieren wird.

Evtl. könnte man eine Unterschriftenliste machen und die dann an ALLE Vorstände schicken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Evtl. könnte man eine Unterschriftenliste machen und die dann an ALLE Vorstände schicken?


Macht!!
Damit die endlich merken, nicht alles durchdrücken zu können..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> @Ralle24
> 
> "Vor vielen Jahren wurde schonmal gefragt. Es gab aber kaum Resonanz,  sprich gar keine Meldungen. Da hat man mangelndes Interesse zum Anlass  genommen das Nachtangeln zu verbieten. Wenns eh´keinem wichtig ist.|rolleyes"
> 
> ...



Es gibt irgendwo hier in den Tiefen des AB ein Video von einem Interview bei der Sendung achwiehießdiedenngleich??  ( Die hatten immer Themen zu Angeln und Jagen). Vielleicht erinnert sich einer und kramt das mal raus.

Dort wurde ein Verbandsfunktionär zu diesem Thema befragt. Der sagte, man habe die Anglerschaft befragt ob sie Nachtangeln möchte oder nicht. Es gab so gut wie keine Resonanz, drum habe man es halt verboten. Was jetzt genau der Auslöser dafür war, weiß ich nicht. 







carphunter1678 schrieb:


> @Ralle24 in was für einem Paradies wohnst du ?
> Hinter mir und meinem Vater haben sie schon Müllsäcke ins Gebüsch geworfen...
> 
> 
> gruß Dennis



Jo Dennis, ich lebe in einem Paradies in dem jemand, der hinter mir Müllsäcke ins Gebüsch wirft, diese umgehend um die Ohren gehauen bekommt. Man kann natürlich auch wegsehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Au Mann, Kommando zurück, ich hab mich vertan.

Hab dieses Interview gefunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board
/showthread.php?t=211257&highlight=Nachtangelverbot

Es ging dabei ums Saarland, nicht um BW, Sorry. 

Trotzdem interessant mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Es ging dabei ums Saarland, nicht um BW, Sorry.


Lage:
Gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot in B-W, bisher unterstützt durch die VDSF-Verbände 

Nachtangelverbot durch den VDSF-Verband als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes im Saarland


----------



## Bentham (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

50% Quorum, sonst passiert gar nichts... Nachtigall ik hör' dir trapsen!


----------



## Smanhu (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Sehr interessant das Video. 
Ich versteh einfach nicht warum die sich so schwer tun mit dieser Entscheidung. Es klappt doch in den Bundesländern in denen es erlaubt ist. Die meißten Angler benehmen sich doch anständig.
In dem Video wurde angesprochen, dass sie keine Kontrolleure mobilisieren könnten. Bei mir im Verein funktioniert das recht gut. Es wird regelmäßig kontrolliert, auch nachts.
Ein Hauptgrund warum ich in einen Pfälzer Angelverein eingetreten bin, war unter Anderem das Nachtangelverbot in BW (und weil ich gebürtiger und stolzer Pfälzer bin :q.) 
Wir haben 3 große (Bade-)Seen in mitten eines rießen Campinggebietes. Viele Jugendliche, viele Camper, viel Party und trotzdem funktioniert alles. Die Gewässerpflege und Hege machen wir. Dem Federvieh gehts auch gut.
Ich versteh das Problem einfach nicht. Auch wenn es so wenige sind die es interessiert, wieso dann ein Verbot|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das ist in der Wirtschaft n Grund etwas nicht in die Produktion zu übernehmen wenns nicht genügend Intressenten gibt, aber beim Fischen??
Wenns doch eh nur wenige praktizieren, kann doch auch nix passieren. 
Das Beste in dem Video war die Aussage, man stehe gegenüber dem Nachtangler in der Fürsorgepflicht, weil er sich verletzen könnte. Das is mal n Grund:q:m! Das würd ich noch etwas erweitern: Alle Bundesbürger dürfen sich nach Einsetzen der Dunkelheit, wegen erhöhter Verletzungsgefahr, nicht mehr bewegen!:vik:
Ich sollte in die Politik gehen:q
Wenn man manche Dinge in diesem Land nicht mit Humor nehmen würde, könnt man sich gleich die Kugel geben!

@mirror@Bentham

solltet ihr mal ne Unterschriftenaktion durchführen, bin ich mit meinen Kollegen dabei. Sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn man im gleichen Ort wohnt

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> solltet ihr mal ne Unterschriftenaktion durchführen, bin ich mit meinen Kollegen dabei. Sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn man im gleichen Ort wohnt


Klasse Idee, rührt, euch, wehrt euch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Beispiel für eine solche Liste:


> *Für die Freiheit der Vereine und Angler und gegen das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot*​
> Die SPD-Fraktion im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg plädiert klar für die Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes und weiterer gesetzlicher Einschränkungen beim Angeln.
> 
> Die VDSF-Verbände im Land befragen jetzt zwar die Vereinsvorsitzenden, aber nicht die Angler, ob sie diese Forderung der SPD unterstützen oder weiter für gesetzliche Verbote kämpfen sollen.
> ...



Auslegen in allen Angelgeschäften und in allen Vereinen verbreiten..


----------



## Bentham (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, rührt, euch, wehrt euch!!!!!!!!!!



Tun wir Thomas. Danke für die Vorlage! Ich guck mal, was sich machen lässt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

PRIMA!!
Jede Unterstützung durch uns !!


----------



## Quappenjäger (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

kann eh nicht verstehen warum es ein nachtangel verbot gibt#c
und kontrolliert hat mich nachts noch keiner , wenn dann kommen die bei uns am tag.naja waschpo mal davon ausgenommen |supergri
wo liegt denn die wirkliche begründung warum es so nen schmarn gibt ;+


----------



## xmxrrxr (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Also... Unterschriftenliste ..... :vik:

Danke für die Vorlage Thomas ! #6

Wäre super wenn wir damit das lästige Nachtangelverbot beseitigen könnten.


----------



## xmxrrxr (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bei uns kommen die schon mal wenn's dunkel ist.
Und dann ist es meist lustig.

Die sind so toll, dass die  einfach nicht auf Angler hören und sich immer den unbequemsten weg zum Wasser aussuchen. Selbst wenn man sie darauf hinweist wo sie besser runterkommen. Dass es dann natürlich zu Kratzern und verschmutzer Kleidung kommt ist ja klar..
Aber wer nicht hören will.... :q

Auffallend ist, dass bei Kontrollen nur Einzelangler oder max zwei Angler kontrolliert werden.
Größere Gruppen... da machen sie einen Bogen drum.




Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kann eh nicht verstehen warum es ein nachtangel verbot gibt#c
> und kontrolliert hat mich nachts noch keiner , wenn dann kommen die bei uns am tag.naja waschpo mal davon ausgenommen |supergri
> wo liegt denn die wirkliche begründung warum es so nen schmarn gibt ;+


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Unterschriftenlisten sind ja schön.
Entscheidend ist eigentlich zunächst mal, dass die einzelnen Angler davon erfahren.

Es ist ja wohl nicht davon auszugehen, dass alle Vereine nun eiligst Sonder-Generalversammlungen einzuberufen oder kostspielige Rundschreiben starten; 
Frist für den Rücklauf -> November! 
Es besteht somit die "Gefahr", dass viele Vorstände das allein entscheiden oder unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn sie -warum auch immer- gegen eine Lockerung sind.

Bekanntmachung ist gefragt, damit auch der letzte Einsiedler-Angler in Ba-Wü davon erfährt und so Druck auf die Vereinsfunktionäre entsteht.
- Tragt die Nummer auf jede Ba-Wü-Vereins-Homepage (zur Not in die Gästebücher),
- ebenso in andere Angel-Internetforen,
- Mailt eure Vereinsvorstände an, 
- Aushänge in den Angelläden, Vereinsheimen, etc.


----------



## Smanhu (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Also das mit dem Schwarzangeln nachts hat Ralle zuvor schon erwähnt. Aber mal n kleines Beispiel dazu:
Wir waren vor 6 Wochen über Nacht in den Buhnen am Rhein(logischerweise pfälzer Seite). So gegen 3 Uhr sind 3 skurile Gestalten mit je ner Spinnrute aufgetaucht und haben, in der von uns mit Wallermontagen zugedeckten Buhne, angefangen zu fischen. Ich bin aufgestanden, auf sie zugegangen und wollte denen nur Bescheid sagen, dass se ein bissel aufpassen sollen, damit sie unsere Montagen net erwischen. Die mich gesehen, Köder eingeholt und im Galopp davon. Da kann man sich ja denken wieviel von denen ne Angelerlaubnis hatten.
Ob die jetzt woanders hin sind? Wahrscheinlich. Der Rhein ist groß. Aber es hatte zumindest bei uns nen abschreckenden Effekt. 

Gruß


----------



## Smanhu (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

@kati

wir werden unser Möglichstes versuchen.#6 
UND was nicht vergessen werden darf, wenn das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben werden sollte, haben die Vereine immernoch die Möglichkeit für ihre Gewässer seperate Reglungen zu treffen. Wie z.B. bei uns. Unser Vorstand sagt, dass Mitglieder etwas mehr Rechte haben sollten als Gastangler. Deshalb dürfen Mitglieder nachts fischen und Gastangler nur bis 24 Uhr. Das könnte bei Vereinen, die etwas "bockig" sind, möglicherweise etwas schlichtend wirken. 
Denk halt, auch wenn es nur 2-3 Unterschriften mehr sind, ists n kleiner Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Petri an alle. Ich hoffe für euch das dieses Verbot aufgehoben wird.Bei uns in BRB gibts das nicht, bis auf gewässerspezifische Ausnahmen (z.B die Havel).
Es gibt doch nix schöneres als in der Stille der Nacht zu fischen...
Und schwarze Schafe gibts überall....
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück. Wehrt euch gegen dieses blödsinnige Verbot.
mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Bekanntmachung ist gefragt, damit auch der letzte Einsiedler-Angler in Ba-Wü davon erfährt und so Druck auf die Vereinsfunktionäre entsteht.
> - Tragt die Nummer auf jede Ba-Wü-Vereins-Homepage (zur Not in die Gästebücher),
> - ebenso in andere Angel-Internetforen,
> - Mailt eure Vereinsvorstände an,
> - Aushänge in den Angelläden, Vereinsheimen, etc.


So isses!!!!

Ich finde es zwar gut, dass sich B-W die Verände überhaupt mal rühren.

*ABER:*
Sollte es nicht für jeden Verband und Funktionär *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH!! *sein, *GEGEN GESETZLICHE* Restriktionen zu kämpfen?

Muss man das tatsächlich nachfragen??

*Das wiederum finde ich nämlich sowohl bezeichnend wie eine Schande!!*


----------



## Zusser (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht für jeden Verband und Funktionär *SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH!! *sein, *GEGEN GESETZLICHE* Restriktionen zu kämpfen?


Natürlich nicht. 
Warum sollte ein Anglerverband oder "Funktiononär" (musst du die Vereinsvorsitzenden so nennen?) gegen das Verbot des Reißangelns sein? 
Oder dagegen, dass es Fischarten gibt, die ganzjährig unter Schutz stehen, weil sie so selten sind? Dagegen, dass keine fremden Fischarten in Deutschland eingebürgert werden dürfen?
Es kommt halt immer drauf an...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss man das tatsächlich nachfragen??


Müssen nicht, aber wenn man erfährt, dass viele Mitglieder gegen eine bestimmte gesetzliche Regelung sind, ist es schon sinnvoll das zu tun, meine ich.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Baden-Württemberger Angler sich entscheiden und falls sie sich mehrheitlich für die Abschaffung des Verbotes aussprechen, ob die Landesregierung das Gesetz ändert.
Wünschen würde ich es mir.


----------



## Bentham (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Unterschriftenlisten sind ja schön.
> Entscheidend ist eigentlich zunächst mal, dass die einzelnen Angler davon erfahren./QUOTE]
> 
> Genau!
> ...


----------



## Lightray (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Wird aber vermutlich mit den Grünen in der Landesregierung nicht gerade einfach... |supergri

Was nicht heisst, dass man es nicht versuchen sollte. Hat schon seinen Grund, dass kein anderes Bundesland das Nachtangelverbot mehr generell hat.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Bentham (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Es ist egal, wie die Regierung zusammengesetzt ist. Hier geht es weniger um Politik, als um Lobbyarbeit der Verbände. Immerhin sind die ja auch dafür verantwortlich, dass es das Nachtangelverbot überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Smanhu (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

In NRW sind doch auch die Grünen mit drin, oder? Vielleicht sind unsere Grünen in BW grüner :q:q:q!! 

Na, Spaß beiseite! Ich war schon sehr oft über Nacht fischen und hab bisher noch keinen anderen Angler gesehen der wie ein verrückter Party gefeiert hat. Es gibt schwarze Schafe, die wird es in Zukunft auch weiterhin geben. Aber die meißten benhmen sich anständig.
Deswegen, falls ein Entscheidungsträger dieses Themas zufälligerweise diesen Threat liest:

_*Lieber, lieber Entscheidungsträger, gebt den Vereinen/Pächtern/Pachtgemeinschaften in BW, den Personen die die in ihrer Verantwortung stehenden Gewässer und die Fischbestände hegen und pflegen, die die Gewässerökologie am Leben halten, damit ALLE Menschen auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben die wundervolle Natur an den Gewässern in vollen Zügen zu genießen, die Möglichkeit, den Personen (den Anglern), die mit zig unbezahlten freiwilligen Stunden diese Arbeit verrichten, das Nachtangeln zu erlauben. 
Vielen Dank!!!!*_


Gruß
Smanhu


----------



## vale86 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hallo zusammen. 

Also ich würde mich auch riesig freuen wenn in BaWü das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben werden würde. 
Ich muss nähmlich immer nach Bayern zum Angeln.


----------



## DaG. (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Wenn jeder nur redet und keiner dagegen angeht, wird wieder nichts passieren. Deshalb setzt euch ein, gegen ein Nachtangelvervot wie es von Kati schon beschrieben wurde. Sprecht eure Vorstande darauf an und sagt ihnen dass sie sich gegen das Verbot ausprechen sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hab den OT-Kram ins passende Forum verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Vechs (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

So ich hab meinem Vorstand und unserem Naturschutzbeauftragtem gerade mal ne Email geschrieben zu dem Thema. Mal schauen was da als Antwort kommt.


----------



## Smanhu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Vechs schrieb:


> So ich hab meinem Vorstand und unserem Naturschutzbeauftragtem gerade mal ne Email geschrieben zu dem Thema. Mal schauen was da als Antwort kommt.




#6#6#6 

Kannst ja dann mal posten was die dazu sagen!
Werd am Donnerstag oder Freitag bei nem Verein hier bei uns  vorsprechen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt! Werde hier berichten!

Gruß


----------



## Bentham (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bei welchem?

Das Problem ist, dass eben nicht jeder Verein Mitglied im VFG ist.


----------



## Smanhu (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Bentham schrieb:


> Bei welchem?
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass eben nicht jeder Verein Mitglied im VFG ist.



Wollte beim SAV mal vorbeischauen! Gibts da irgendwo ne Liste welche Vereine im VFG sind?

Gruß


----------



## Smanhu (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

So, morgen werd ich mal beim SAV anfragen. Muss dann wohl erst mal checken ob die zum VFG gehören. Aber fragen kostet ja nix! Bin echt mal gespannt!!


----------



## spin-paule (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Zitat:
Zitat von Oeschi Beitrag anzeigen (siehe "Angeln rund um Schwäbisch Hall")

Hallo Boardies,

Bin da in AB auf was gestoßen. Also mach in euern Vereinen mobil und sprecht mit eurer Vorstandschaft!!!

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?Seiten_ID=644



Hi Oeschi,

Danke für deinen Hinweis. Ich habe die Diskussion im entsprechenden Threat verfolgt und da ich "nur" Gastangler bin, werde ich nicht auf den lokalen Vorstand zugehen. Auch wenn ich gerne mal während der Sommerzeit nach 01.00 Uhr den (hier am Kocher) äußerst raren Zander auf die Pelle rücken möchte, glaube ich, dass eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes hier vor Ort der Schwarzanglerei Tür und Toren aufmachen würde. Welcher Kontrolleur, der freiwillig seine Pflicht verrichtet, wird zwischen 01.00 Uhr und 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang Angler kontrollieren?

Zudem wäre eine solche Regelung nicht unbedingt relevant für mein Hausgewässer, da z.B.

Forelle:
Schonzeit BaWü: 01.10. - 28.02.
Schonzeit Hausgewässer: 01.10 - *31.03.*

Schonmaß Hecht BaWü: 50 cm
Schonmaß Hecht Hausgewässer: *60 cm*

usw.

Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes allg. BaWü
Aufhebung am Hausgewässer...???



Folglich ist es durchaus möglich wenn nicht sogar wahrscheinlich, dass eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes in BaWü an meiner Situation hier vor Ort nichts ändern wird.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Du hast aber dasnn lokal die Möglichkeit leichter etwas zu ändern oder in Bewegung zu bringen, als wenn es von vornehrein gesetzlich veboten ist - und darum gehts......


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... glaube ich, dass eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes hier vor Ort der Schwarzanglerei Tür und Toren aufmachen würde. Welcher Kontrolleur, der freiwillig seine Pflicht verrichtet, wird zwischen 01.00 Uhr und 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang Angler kontrollieren?...


...Und wenn man die Supermärkte ganz schließen würde, könnte niemand dort mehr Ladendiebstahl begehen. #c

Ich _(übrigens Kontrolleur)_ werd so was nie verstehen!

Es ist außerdem genau andersherum; 
keine Angler am Gewässer = mehr Schwarzangler.

Betroffen bin ich ebenfalls nicht, da aus NRW.
Deswegen geht mir Schwachsinn in anderen Bundesländern aber nicht am Ar*** vorbei.


----------



## Lightray (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gerne mal während der Sommerzeit nach 01.00 Uhr den (hier am Kocher) äußerst raren Zander auf die Pelle rücken möchte, glaube ich, dass eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes hier vor Ort der Schwarzanglerei Tür und Toren aufmachen würde. Welcher Kontrolleur, der freiwillig seine Pflicht verrichtet, wird zwischen 01.00 Uhr und 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang Angler kontrollieren?
> 
> Ja, das klingt natürlich sehr logisch, wer kontrolliert denn bisher zwischen 01:00 Uhr und 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang?
> Und die Schwarzangler halten sich bestimmt an gesetzliche Regelungen und gehen nur zu den erlaubten Zeiten Schwarzangeln? :m
> ...



Eigener Beitrag rot markiert.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## spin-paule (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Und wenn man die Supermärkte ganz schließen würde, könnte niemand dort mehr Ladendiebstahl begehen. #c...



...und wären die Supermärkte 24 Std. geöffnet, so gäbe es überhaupt keine Einbrüche, schlimmstenfalls mehr Überfälle|kopfkrat Ich denke, man sollte keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, auch wenn sie genetisch sehr nah beieinander liegen.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist außerdem genau andersherum;
> keine Angler am Gewässer = mehr Schwarzangler.



Da gebe ich dir im Grunde Recht. Mein "Schwarzanglerargument" hinkt ein wenig nach Durchsicht des aktuellen Threats (#h Lightray). Unabhängig von der "Verstecktheit" der Schwarzangler, ist mir letzten Sommer Folgendes passiert: Ich bin nachts nach einer Tour nach Hause gelaufen. Habe mich g´schwind beim Chinesen in der Innenstadt versorgt und kurz vor der Haustür (30m vom Fluss entfernt) - es war schon 01.45 Uhr - stoppte mich die Polizei, kontrollierte meine Papiere und mukierte, dass nach 01.00 Uhr das Angeln nicht erlaubt sei. Ich erklärte meinen langen Nachhauseweg und die Polizei war einsichtig. 

Nun... die Polizei reißt sich nicht um Schwarzangler. Sollte die Nacht zukünftig ohne Angelverbot sein, dann fällt zumindest dieses Kontrollorgan weg.

Im Grunde wäre es Klasse, wenn ich frei nach jägerischem Gefühl Angeln gehen könnte. Wollte einfach durch mein Statement zu bedenken geben, dass es lokal auch andere Auswirkungen haben kann.

Einen werten Gruß
Paul


----------



## ivo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Welcher Schwarzfischer setzt sich den bitte an einen Tümpel wo ers schwer hat. Die suchen sich nur Sachen wo sie relativ leicht zum Fisch kommen.

Ist übrigens vollkommen egal obs das Verbot gibt oder nicht. Kontrolliert werden müsste immer. Solange es verboten ist, die Einhaltung des Verbots, ist es erlaubt schaut man mal bei die Angler vorbei. Für die Fischereiaufsicht also die gleiche Arbeit.


----------



## spin-paule (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



ivo schrieb:


> Welcher Schwarzfischer setzt sich den bitte an einen Tümpel wo ers schwer hat. Die suchen sich nur Sachen wo sie relativ leicht zum Fisch kommen....



Ich rede von keinem Tümpel, sondern von einem unbegradigtem wilden zugewachsenen Fluss, an dem es zig Möglichkeiten gibt, an guten Fisch ranzukommen.



ivo schrieb:


> Ist übrigens vollkommen egal obs das Verbot gibt oder nicht. Kontrolliert werden müsste immer.....



Meine Rede! Es gibt halt einen Unterschied zu den freiwilligen Vereinsmitglieder (großes Lob) und der Polizei.


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Schon ok, Paul.

Es ist übrigens in dem Fall noch einen Tacken schlimmer. 
Nicht nur andere Angler schrecken Schwarzfischer ab, sondern es "lohnt" auch nicht für Kontrolleure raus zu fahren.

Wenn ich jemanden beim Sch*** bauen erwische, ist es i.d.R. ein Vereinskollege; zwar mit Papieren, aber z.B. mit 5 Ruten, untermaßigen Fischen im Sack, od. ähnl. Späßen.
_Die_ sind meine Hauptbeute, zumindest in meiner Region.

Haben beispielsweise ein paar tote Arme, die _(völlig idiotisch)_ wegen "Vogelbrutzeit" zeitweilig gesperrt sind. Klar angeln grad in der Zeit ein paar ganz andere Vögel.
Aber wie oft soll ich da hin gurken, um viell. doch mal einen zu erwischen und andernfalls -in 99% der Fahrten- auf ein leeres Gewässer zu glotzen?!
Hab auch noch 'nen Job, Familie, + was anderes zu tun.
Dürften aber nur die paar Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft dort regulär angeln, kommt da kein Schwarzangler mehr hin, weil sie oft gesehen werden würden. Aber sie dürfen eben nicht.
_(OT: den Eisvogel schert's eh net, der sitzt sogar bei mir auf meiner Angelrute, wenn ich mal da bin)_

Das sind halt so Sachen, die Vollidioten am Schreibtisch entscheiden, weil NULL Ahnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ja, aber wie man sieht, können diese Drxxxxfunktionäre mit einem solchen Unfug auch Angler beeindrucken.

Weil da der Fischneid wieder durchkommt - es ist sowas von zum koxxxx.............


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Si, Thomas. Liegt aber auch daran, dass doch niemand ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt, warum auch.

Wenn man halbwegs vernünftig argumentiert, wird der wirkliche Sachverhalt schnell einsichtig ...bei Anglern.
Das zieht jedoch nicht bei Behörden, die noch viel verbretteter sind als Funktionäre.

Hoffen wir mal, dass durch Wind von unten jetzt zumindest in BaWü bei beiden o.g. Gruppen das Röckchen etwas gelüftet wird.
Ich bin sehr gespannt!

Befürchte aber, dass kaum jemand den Ar*** hochkriegt und Dampf macht. Hinterher dann jedoch wundern, "wie konnte das passieren, dass nur die sich geäußert haben, _die für_ das Nachtangelverbot sind". Denn _die_ werden es tun!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

So sehe ich das auch kommen......


----------



## Lightray (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass möglichst viele ihre Meinung kundgeben werden und sich gegen das Verbot aussprechen.

Ich will mich da jetzt auch nicht über Kleinigkeiten streiten, aber das Supermarktbeispiel passt auch nicht wirklich, weil ein Räuber mehr oder weniger während der Öffnungszeiten aufkreuzen "muss". Den juckt Publikum wenig.
Bei Schwarzanglern hingegen *vermute ich*, dass zumindest die meisten von der Anwesenheit anderer abgeschreckt werden.
Aber selbst wenn nicht: MEHR Schwarzangler werdens durch die Nachtangelei wohl nicht - die interessieren Verbote doch sowieso nicht.

Ansonsten bin ich für vernünftige Argumente gegen das Nachtangeln durchaus offen.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Ansonsten bin ich für vernünftige Argumente gegen das Nachtangeln durchaus offen


Ironie an:
man könnte nachts angeln..
Ironie aus...


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bei aller Ironie fällt mir nicht ein einziges anderes Argument für ein solches Verbot ein.

Angst um die Menschen am See? Die dürfen mit Vodkapulle knallvoll nachts dort spazierengehen.
Angst vor Vermüllung? Sie oben, jeder Idiot kann da als nächtl. Badegast was hinschmeißen.
Angst um Fische? Wer die sch*** behandeln will, tut das auch tags.
Das Schwarzanglerargument ist klar zu widerlegen; nicht nur, dass es nicht greift, es ist sogar genau andersrum.

Was bleibt denn da?
Tatsächlich: Es könnten Fische gefangen werden!

Erinnert mich an ein paar Vögel, die vor xx Jahren bei mir im Verein das angeln mit Maden verbieten wollten. Denn da fängt man ja was mit...


----------



## Lightray (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ja, das macht vielen scheinbar Angst :m

Edit: Das bezog sich auf den Beitrag von Thomas

Aber wär echt schlimm, wenn sogar was gefangen wird...
Noch schlimmer: Es könnte ja evtl jemand Spaß haben!


----------



## Smanhu (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass durch Wind von unten jetzt zumindest in BaWü bei beiden o.g. Gruppen das Röckchen etwas gelüftet wird.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt!
> 
> Befürchte aber, dass kaum jemand den Ar*** hochkriegt und Dampf macht. Hinterher dann jedoch wundern, "wie konnte das passieren, dass nur die sich geäußert haben, _die für_ das Nachtangelverbot sind". Denn _die_ werden es tun!



Ich hoff, dass wir nicht umsonst den Stein versuchen ins Rollen zu bringen. Aber wir hier in Mannheim sind nicht ganz BW. Wenn das "Hinweisdokument" für Vereine und Angelläden fertig ist, wird es gleich verteilt/versendet! 
Es wär schön wenn Angler aus anderen Regionen aus BW hier im Threat sich uns anschließen und auch mal was dazu schreiben. Mit denen könnten wir uns dann weitervernetzen und ihnen auch die Schreiben zukommen lassen.
Aber am Ende zählt ob genügend den Hintern hochbekommen haben. Bleiben wir mal halbwegs optimistisch.

@Thomas

gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Mitgliedsvereinen im VFG? Auf deren Hompage hatte ich nichts gefunden.
Denn bevor ich bei den mir bekannten Vereinen vorspreche, wärs sinnvoll zu wissen ob die überhaupt "dazugehören"!

@ spin-paule

Zum Schwarzangeln:
1)
An meinem Lieblingsforellenp... werden nachts Forellen schwarzgeangelt. Wenn man da jetzt nachts fischen würde, wieviel Forellen würden da wohl noch schwarz rausgeholt werden??
Das ist natürlich n Minigewässer und mehr bildlich gemeint. Dass das an nem Gewässer wie beispielsweise am Rhein nicht so einfach ist, ist logisch. Aber es wirkt abschreckend, zumindest an den Stellen an denen Angler nachts "vorhanden" sind.
2)
Wenn jemand schwarzangeln will, somit das Gesetz bricht, wird er es tun!!!! Den interessiert es einen feuchten Dreck ob die Herren hier in BW vielleicht entscheiden, dass nachts geangelt werden darf. Den interessiert es auch nicht, ob die Bullerei alle hundert Jahre mal nen Angler anhalten, weil er nachts ne Angel dabei hat. Den interessiert es auch net ob n Vogel n Herzinfakt bekommt oder in China n Sack Reis umfällt. Er will illegal Fisch entnehmen und das macht er, egal wie und egal wo! Er wird immer einen ruhigen Fleck finden! Da könntest sogar jedes Gewässer umzäunen, würds nix bringen!
3)
Jeder Verein würde trotz vielleicht möglichen Nachtangelgebot in BW, eigene Reglungen aufstellen können! Es geht hier um die mögliche Änderung der _*Landesfischereiverordnung*_ § 3 (1) Satz 5:
_„Der  Fischfang ist nur einen Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang, der Aal-, Wels und Krebsfang bis 24 Uhr, für den  Zeitraum der Einführung der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr,  gestattet.“_


Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd um zu verstehen in welchem Zusammenhang dieses hirnrissige Argument "Schwarzangeln", welches ja scheinbar mit zu den ContraArgumentHighlights zählt, zum Nachtangelverbot/gebot steht! Würd mich freuen wenn mir das mal einer erklären würde#h#h.

Und nur nochmal so nebenbei, ALLE ANDEREN Bundesländer haben kein Nachtangelverbot. NICHT MAL BAYERN!!!! Warum wohl???? Das sollten diese Menschen, die sich hier in BW für das Verbot aussprechen, mal erklären.
*Satiere EIN* 
Hier mal ein Auszug einer möglichen, nach Berliner Politiker Vorbild, Antwort zu dieser Frage:
blablablablabla, blablablabla,bla!:m:m:mIHR SEID DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!:q:q:q:q
*Satiere AUS*

Ich schließ mich hier an dieser Stelle jetzt Lightray an 
Zitat:"Ansonsten bin ich für vernünftige Argumente gegen das Nachtangeln durchaus offen."

Man soll ja "demokratisch" bleiben:q

Gruß


----------



## Bentham (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Auf der Website des VFG werden die Mitgliedsvereine, die eine Website besitzen, aufgelistet.


----------



## Smanhu (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Bentham schrieb:


> Auf der Website des VFG werden die Mitgliedsvereine, die eine Website besitzen, aufgelistet.



Da hab ich wohl was übersehen!!

Merci!!


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Ich hoff, dass wir nicht umsonst den Stein versuchen ins Rollen zu bringen...


Ihr habt meine volle moralische Unterstützung.

Hab das Thema in Fisch & Fang-Forum gebracht.
Im Neckarwaller-Forum war's bereits Thema, da brauchte ich nix mehr machen.
In anderen Foren bin ich nicht aktiv, aber es gibt natürlich so einige mehr.

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal 'ne Mail an die Redaktionen der Printmagazine (Blinker, Rute & Rolle, Fisch & Fang,...) raus jagen. Viele Angler lesen nur Papier, sind nicht im Internet.

Und von großem Interesse wäre natürlich für euch BaWüler, ob man nach Ende der Umfragefrist an Infos vom Verband kommt, _welche Vereine überhaupt abgestimmt (oder gepennt) haben und wie im einzelnen votiert wurde!_
Spätestens auf den nächsten Jahreshauptversammlungen sollte man seinen Vorstand danach fragen.
Dann könnten -wenn's daneben geht- wenigstens ein paar Köpfe rollen.


----------



## Smanhu (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr habt meine volle moralische Unterstützung.
> 
> Hab das Thema in Fisch & Fang-Forum gebracht.
> Im Neckarwaller-Forum war's bereits Thema, da brauchte ich nix mehr machen.
> ...




Ich bin mir net sicher ob die diese Infos rausrücken. Da würden sie ja ihre zugehörigen Vereine irgendwie an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## Bentham (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

@kati:
Danke, deine Beiträge hatte ich schon gesehen


----------



## Smanhu (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Bentham schrieb:


> Auf der Website des VFG werden die Mitgliedsvereine, die eine Website besitzen, aufgelistet.



...und somit hat sich mein Besuch beim SAV erledigt!!!
Die Ilvesheimer sind aber dabei!!


----------



## macke (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [snip]
> 
> Befürchte aber, dass kaum jemand den Ar*** hochkriegt und Dampf macht. Hinterher dann jedoch wundern, "wie konnte das passieren, dass nur die sich geäußert haben, _die für_ das Nachtangelverbot sind". Denn _die_ werden es tun!




Ich würde gerne Dampf machen, weiß nur nicht wie!
Unser Verein ist leider nicht im Verband, aber den Vorstand habe ich trotzdem schon gelöchert. Die wollen das Thema bei der nächsten Vorstandssitzung diskutieren. Das ist ja schonmal was. Auch wenn ich befürchte, das Ergebnis schon zu kennen...
Was könnte ich sonst noch tun? Könnte auch Unterschriftenlisten o.ä. beim Dealer und im Vereinsheim auslegen. Aber wenn ich das alleine mache und vielleicht 200-300 Unterschriften bekomme, wird das nicht viel bringen, das müsste man dann schon organisieren und sammeln, oder?

Viele Grüße

Fabian


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich denke, dass es auch für die nicht-Verband-angeschlossenen-Angler Möglichkeiten gibt, denn ihr wollt das Nachtangelverbot ja auch weg haben.
Dein Weg, Macke, deinen Vorstand zu löchern ist genau richtig.
2te Möglichkeit: das offiziell per Antrag auf nächster Jahreshauptversammlung diskutieren.

Wenn es mehrere Verbände gibt (ich komme nicht aus BaWü) könnte man z.B. nun dem/den anderen Verband/Verbänden Feuer unter den Ar*** machen, a la "wieso bewegen die sich, aber ihr nicht?".


Letztendlich muss man sich natürlich bei aller Freude über Bewegung fragen, "warum wird nun so verfahren und vor allem so kurzfristig"?
Mein Verdacht: damit möglichst Wenige reagieren, selbst die Vereine, die ihre Mitglieder befragen möchten kaum die zeitliche Möglichkeit dazu haben. 
Und damit wird's dann zu den Akten gelegt; "sie wollten ja nicht".

Die zweitsauberste Lösung wäre doch gewesen, die Vereine zu bitten, "votet ihr auf Grundlage von Mitgliederbefragungen, z.B. auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen" und mit dem Votum an den Gesetzgeber heranzutreten. Auf die paar Monate kommt's doch nicht mehr an.

Über die sauberste und einzig demokratische Lösung braucht man wohl nicht zu reden: "versuchen das Gesetz seitens des Verbandes zu kippen und es den Vereinen auf Grundlage von Mitgliederentscheidungen zu überlassen, wie sie an ihren Gewässern verfahren". 
Genau dazu wäre ein Verband aus meiner Sicht da.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hm,

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand gegen das "Nachtangelverbot" dort verstossen und ggf. anschließend ein Rechtsmittel gegen den Bußgeldbescheid eingelegt?

Wäre mal interessant, weil die Regelung auf DIESEM Wege u.a. auch darauf hin überprüft werden würde, ob das Nachtangelverbot formell & materiell überhaupt rechtmäßig ist / oder eben nicht!

Was gibt es dabei als "Strafe" bzw. OWI?

Wäre mal witzig, gerichtlich klären zu lassen, ob dieses aus der Luft gegriffene Verbot für ansonsten legale Angler überhaupt rechtmäßig ist - vielleicht würde man sich wundern, was bei einer ausführlichen juristischen Abarbeitung des Themas herauskommen könnte.

Nach meiner privaten Rechtsansicht verletzt dieses Verbot jeden legalen Angler dort zumindest in seinen Rechten aus Art. 2 I GG - und eine Rechtfertigung für diesen Eingriff halte ich zumindest für angreifbar, wenn nicht sogar rechtswidrig!


Nur mal so als Denkanstoß, wie man so ein "Verbot" des Staates auch mal auf den Prüfstand bekommen könnte.

Je nachdem, wie die "Strafe" für einen Verstoß aussieht, ist das Risiko eines solchen Verfahrens doch überschaubar - und die Verfahrenskosten halten sich in Grenzen...!

Klar, meinen Schein würde ich dafür nicht riskieren, aber was sind denn konkret die zu erwartenden Strafen, wenn jemand dort nachts angelt und erwischt wird, der ansonsten über alle Papiere für das Gewässer verfügt?


Just an idea...!?

Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Fällt eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal welcher Art, nicht unter die "verfassungsmäßige Ordnung" des Art. 2 I GG? #c

Hmmm... wobei, da steht ja ein: "_und_ die Rechte anderer verletzen"; nicht _oder_...


----------



## ernie1973 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fällt eine gesetzliche Regelung, egal welcher Art, nicht unter die "verfassungsmäßige Ordnung" des Art. 2 I GG? #c
> 
> Hmmm... wobei, da steht ja ein: "_und_ die Rechte anderer verletzen"; nicht _oder_...


 
Gerade zum Auffanggrundrecht des Art. 2 I GG gibt es ganze Bibliotheken, weil dieser Artikel immer dann herhalten muss, wenn nichts Spezielleres paßt - mein Gedankengang ist eher, ob dieses "Nachtangelverbot" *ÜBERHAUPT* schonmal rechtlich auf dem Prüfstand war und ob dieses Verbot überhaupt rechtmäßig & gerechtfertigt ist....?!?

Es gab auch mal ein Urteil bzw. einen Beschluss des BVerfG zum "Reiten im Walde", dass auch mal verboten bzw. eingeschränkt wurde, *BIS SICH JEMAND mal GEWEHRT HAT* (über Art. 2 I GG) - allerdings war beim Reiten der Eingriff OK und gerechtfertigt - aber meiner Ansicht nach würde das Nachtangelverbot dieser intensiven rechtlichen Prüfung nicht standhalten können - soviel dazu!

Eine einschränkende Norm muß rechtmäßig sein - und das stelle ich aufgrund der wackeligen und nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Begründung bei diesem Nachtangelverbot ernsthaft in Frage.

Ansonsten wäre jedes Verbot das von Gemeinden, Ländern oder dem Bund erlassen wird ja auch automatisch wirksam und wir könnten uns die Verwaltungs- und Verfassungsgerichtsbarkeit beinahe sparen, wenn niemand eine Norm der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung mehr hinterfragt....

Mich interessiert ernsthaft, ob jemand sich gegen eine solche Sanktion aufgrund eines Verstosses gegen das Nachtangelgebot schonmal gewehrt hat - oder halten sich alle dort brav daran?

Die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Norm "abstrakt" überprüfen zu lassen ist nicht einfach - da wäre ein konkreter "Fall" mit einem wehrhaften Angler mal eine gute Gelegenheit......falls es mal zu so einem Verfahren kommt, sollte EIN GUTER ANGLERVERBAND dem betroffenen Angler auch mit einem versierten Rechtsbeistand zur Seite stehen - da es letztendlich um die Freiheit vieler Angelkollegen beim Angeln geht....

Ernie

PS:

@Katie:...bei ernsthaftem Interesse zu Art. 2 I GG und dessen Umfang / Schutzbereich empfehle ich diesen ganz gut gemachten link, in dem u.a. auch die von Dir aufgeworfene Frage beantwortet wird:

http://www.juraexamen.info/reiten-im-walde-bverfg-entscheidung-1-bvr-92185/

;O)

Sprengt hier aber den Rahmen, auch wenn es zu den Basics & Klassikern im Ö-Recht gehört.

E.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Meine letzten Juravorlesungen (Nebenfach!) waren Anfang der 90iger... Werd mir das aber mal zu Gemüte führen.

Aber nun müssten sich mal ein paar BaWü-ger outen;
wat gibts denn für 1x böse sein, also Nachtangeln trotz Verbot (bei ansonsten vorhandener Erlaubnis!) und dabei erwischt werden?

Wenn sich keiner outet, kenne ich da ein Stuttgarter Köchlein, der sich viell. als Präzendenzfall zur Verfügung...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Eher werden die Krähen weiß...


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Gunnar, das war ein Scherz!

Aber nehmen wir mal an, die Abstimmung, um die es hier geht, geht aus genannten Gründen in die Hose oder auch so bewegt sich nix und es bestände eine realistische Chance, dass man ein schwachsinniges Gesetz auf diese Art kippen kann, ohne Haus-Hof-Freiheit-Fischereischein dabei zu riskieren, bin ich bei einer solchen Aktion dabei.
Ich finde Ernies Spekulation zumindest interessant und es wert sich damit zu beschäftigen, auch wenn es sich außerhalb meiner Kenntnisse befindet.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

@Kati ,
 Habs auch als Scherz eindeutig verstanden.......

Ansonsten . .. mit so einer Aktion den Stein ins rollen zubringen - hat was .....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Mal Vorsicht mit Präzedenzfällen herbeiführen.

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen dem Gesetz und der Vorgabe des Fischereirechtinhabers. Man wird böse auf die Nase fallen, wenn das Nachtangelverbot auch auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt ist. Das dürfte nach meiner Rechtsauffassung nämlich eine zulässige zeitliche Beschränkung sein, deren Übertretung schlicht " Fischen ohne gültige Fischereierlaubnis" bedeutet. 

Dem grundsätzlichen Gedanken von Ernie schließe ich mich an, halte sowas jedoch für eine klare Zuständigkeit des jeweiligen Landesverbandes, der schon im Vorfeld des Erlasses dieses Gesetzes hätte reagieren müssen.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Aber wir erinnern uns beide gut, wie tauglich VDSF-Verbände als Rechtsbeistand für angeklagte Angler sind, hm?!

Ansonsten habe ich (und Ernie wohl auch) ausschließlich über einem Gesetzesbruch philosophiert, nicht von einem Tritt gegen das Schienbein eines Fischereirechtinhabers. Der müsste natürlich für eine solche Aktion sein.
Das Ganze gerät nun etwas OT...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Och ......... philobumstdingst nur weiter...... ist interessant und dümmer werd ich davon auch nicht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich (und Ernie wohl auch) ausschließlich über einem Gesetzesbruch philosophiert, nicht von einem Tritt gegen das Schienbein eines Fischereirechtinhabers. Der müsste natürlich für eine solche Aktion sein.
> Das Ganze gerät nun etwas OT...



Ging mir auch nicht um einen Tritt. Nur darum vorher zu prüfen, ob auf dem Erlaubnisschein ein Nachtangelverbot oder eine zeitliche Beschränkung aufgeführt ist. 
Wenn ja, wäre eine Klage ein Eigentor.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Schon klar. Könnte mir auch net passieren, denn wenn so was mal stattfinden müsste, wirst DU schon dabei sein, keine Sorge Ralle. 
Als wenn Ernie & ich allein 'nen Adler auf der Motorhaube eines badenwürtembergischen Polizeiautos machen, da ist wenn, schon das halbe AB dabei...:q _(wär das geil!)_


----------



## Smanhu (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Also erwischt wurden wir nicht, als wir mal ne Stunde überzogen haben (ham net auf die Uhr geschaut). An nem anderen Tag hat uns die WaschuPo um 00:30Uhr kontrolliert und uns drauf "aufmerksam" gemacht, dass wir noch eine halbe Stunde fischen dürfen. Zu meinem Kollegen ham se irgendwas mit Strafe gebrabbelt falls wir "überziehen"! Die Art der Strafe wurde nicht genannt! 
Würd mich aber auch interessieren mit welcher Strafe man rechnen muss, wenn man überzieht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> ob auf dem Erlaubnisschein ein Nachtangelverbot oder eine zeitliche Beschränkung aufgeführt ist.


Auf der Karte für meine Neckarstrecke steht das drauf..


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Also - ich bin gerade dabei, mich mal etwas einzulesen in das Thema Nachtangelverbot in BaWü.

Nach § 44 Abs. 1 Nr. 11 des BaWü-Fischereigesetzes ist die Ermächtigungsgrundlage zum Erlass einer RVO dort geregelt.

§ 44  

_(1) Zum Schutz der Fischerei *kann* das Ministerium durch Rechtsverordnung Bestimmungen treffen über....._

_--->Nr. 11:_

_...die Beschränkung der Fischerei zur Nachtzeit..._


So, jetzt brauche ich mal bitte Eure Hilfe aus BaWü, weil ich auf die schnelle nicht in der Lage war, die Rechtsverordnung zu finden, in der das Ministerium von dem Ermessen ("kann) Gebrauch gemacht hat und die Fischerei zur Nachtzeit landesweit geregelt hat.

Oder steht was in der Landesfischereiordnung?

Bitte einfach einen link zur aktuellen Netzfundstelle der Verordnung posten, damit ich weiterlesen kann.

THX!

E. 

PS:

Im Fischereigesetz steht ein "kann" - das heißt, es bedarf keiner echten Gesetzesänderung durch das Landesparlament, um das dortige Nachtangelverbot zu kipppen, sondern es reicht, wenn das Ministerium die entsprechende Rechtsverordnung ändert, oder bzgl. des Nachtangelns aufhebt.

Denn "Können" ist keinesfalls ein Müssen.

we´ll see!

e.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ok - schon gefunden. (...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)

Steht in der Landesfischereiordnung BaWü in § 3 Abs. 1:

"Der Fischfang ist nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, der Aal-, Wels- und Krebsfang bis 24 Uhr, für den Zeitraum der Einführung der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr, gestattet."


DAS bedeutet, dass man keine Gesetzesänderung braucht, sondern das man "nur" das Ministerium davon überzeugen müsste, dass eine Änderung der LFO angebracht wäre.

Der Verstoß gegen das Nachtangelverbot wäre also eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 21 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 LFO Bawü i.V.m. § 51 Abs. 1 Nr. 27 FischG BaWü.

---> § 51 Nr. 27 LFG BaWü:

27. ​ 
"einer Rechtsverordnung nach § 38 Abs. 3, § 43 Abs.1 und § 44 Abs.1 zuwiderhandelt,
soweit sie für einen bestimmten Tatbestand auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist.​ 
(2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5000 Euro geahndet werden.​ 
(3) Fischereigeräte und Fangmittel, die zur Vorbereitung oder Begehung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten
gemäß Absatz 1 benutzt worden sind oder Fische, die durch eine solche Ordnungswidrigkeit erlangt worden sind, können eingezogen werden. § 23 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten ist anzuwenden.​ 
(4) Verwaltungsbehörden im Sinne von § 36 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten
sind​ 
1. für Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Sinne von Abs. 1 Nm. 4, 7 bis 9, 13 bis 18, 23 bis 26 und 27, soweit dies in der Rechtsverordnung besonders bestimmt ist, die Gemeinden.​ 
2. im übrigen die Fischereibehörden."


------------------------

Ok - also - möglicher Einzug der Angelgeräte UND Buße bis max. 5000 € schrecken auch mich von der Schaffung eines Präzedenzfalles ab!



ABER:

Es gilt "nur" das Ministerium vom Unsinn des Nachtangelverbotes zu überzeugen und es bedarf hierfür KEINER Beteiligung des Landesparlamentes, da nur der entsprechende Passus aus der LFO gestrichen werden müsste, um das leidige Nachtangelverbot zu kippen!

Also sollte man dort beim zuständigen Ministerium den Hebel ansetzen und ggf. einfach mal *in einem offenen Brief* nachfragen, warum man dort der Meinung ist, dass dieses Nachtangelverbot formell und materiell rechtmäßig UND auch ZWECKMÄSSIG ist.

Ich sehe nach wie vor keine tragenden Argumente, um mündigen Bürgern das Nachtangeln, OHNE wirklich tragende Gründe "mal eben so" zu verbieten und sehe darin eine rechtwidrige Beeinträchtigung eines jeden Anglers zumindest in seinen Rechten aus Art. 2 I GG.

Auch unter Beachtung des Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatzes nach Art 3 GG erscheint mir das Verbot im Hinblick auf die Bundesländer fragwürdig, in denen das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist.

Die Argumente für eine solche Ungleichbehandlung der Angler leuchten mir zumindest nicht ein.

Argumente wie "Verletzungsgefahr" der Angler im Dunkeln finde ich hochgradig lächerlich und würde einfach mal auf alle Bundesländer verweisen, in denen das mit dem Nachtangeln ganz gut klappt!!!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hat zufällig mal jemand einen *link* für mich, der die *OFFIZIELLEN *& gesammelten Argumente des Ministeriums enthält, die angeblich FÜR das Nachtangelverbot sprechen?

Mir leuchtet noch nicht ein, warum dieses Verbot (aus deren Sicht!) nun angeblich notwendig war (oder noch notwendig sein soll) - und um dagegen argumentieren zu können, müsste ich mal alle (!!!) Argumente kennen, die man dort für das Verbot anführt!

Rein rechtlich verhält es sich ohnehin so, dass der jeweilige Gewässerpächter (auch ohne bundeslandweites Nachtangelverbot) "bei Bedarf" eine solche Regelung für jedes einzelne Gewässer räumlich begrenzt treffen und in die Erlaubnisscheine drucken KANN.

Damit wäre dieses flächendeckende Verbot in BaWü unter *Verhältnismäßigkeitsgesichtspunkten* auch mehr als fragwürdig, da man punktuelle "Problemgewässer" gleich effizient und viel weniger einschneidend regulieren könnte - so wie anderswo auch!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Karte für meine Neckarstrecke steht das drauf..


 
*DAS *ist genau der Punkt, der mich auch rein rechtlich an dem flächendeckenden Nachtangelverbot so stört ---> jede kartenausgebende Stelle *kann *SELBER für jedes einzelne Gewässer eine solche Regelung *"bei Bedarf"* rechtlich sauber treffen.

Deswegen halte ich persönlich das bundeslandweite Verbot u.a. auch für unverhältnismäßig und damit für rechtwidrig(s.o.)!...und auch für völlig überflüssig!

Bevormundung pur - die jeder Grundlage entbehrt!

...örtlich auftretende "lokale" Probleme an manchen Gewässern könnte man leicht und einzeln durch die kartenausgebenden Stellen regeln!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> der die OFFIZIELLEN & gesammelten Argumente des Ministeriums enthält, die angeblich FÜR das Nachtangelverbot sprechen?


Das Ministerium wollte das ja schon mal aufheben - der VDSF in B-W hatte sich dagegen ausgesprochen..

Kommentare erspare ich mir..


----------



## ernie1973 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Ministerium wollte das ja schon mal aufheben - der VDSF in B-W hatte sich dagegen ausgesprochen..
> 
> Kommentare erspare ich mir..


 
...dazu könnte ich auch keinen Kommentar abgeben, der nicht extrem beleidigend für die Verantwortlichen wäre....!

Am tollsten ist das "Kontrollargument" -->denn durch ein flächendeckendes Verbot muss man eigentlich ja vielmehr nachts kontrollieren, um die zu finden, die sich nicht an das Verbot halten!

Wenn´s nicht so traurig wäre, dann wäre es ein guter Joke!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Da findeste noch etwas zum nachlesen:
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...praxis.de,+nachtangelverbot+baden-württemberg


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Demnächst soll ja, ich glaube über die Vereine, abgestimmt werden.
Dabei wurde das Argument gestreut, daß möglicherweise von Seiten der Politik zum Ausgleich in Vogelschutzgebieten weniger lang als vorher geangelt werden darf.
Also an nichtgeschützten Gebieten rund um die Uhr, dafür in Vogelschutzgebieten noch nicht mal mehr bis 24 bzw. 1 Uhr.
Was ist denn an dem "Argument" dran?


----------



## Smanhu (10. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Demnächst soll ja, ich glaube über die Vereine, abgestimmt werden.
> Dabei wurde das Argument gestreut, daß möglicherweise von Seiten der Politik zum Ausgleich in Vogelschutzgebieten weniger lang als vorher geangelt werden darf.
> Also an nichtgeschützten Gebieten rund um die Uhr, dafür in Vogelschutzgebieten noch nicht mal mehr bis 24 bzw. 1 Uhr.
> Was ist denn an dem "Argument" dran?



Hey,

dass die Möglichkeit bestehen bleiben würde, bestimmte Gebiete weiterhin nachts zu schützen, wurde schon zuvor beschrieben. Aber bestimmte Gebiete mehr zu schützen, die zuvor nach Landesfischereigesetz, bis zu ner bestimmten Zeit befischt werden durften, is in meinen Augen nur wieder politisches Geplänkel, sprich sinnfrei! 
Da müssten diese Gebiete dann für ALLE Personen gesperrt werden.


----------



## DaG. (13. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Kann jemand die Auflistung der Vereine vom VfG posten. Hab schon auf der Seite vom VfG geschaut und nichts gefunden.
Danke


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hier sind diejenigen beim VfG verlinkt, die eine Homepage haben.


----------



## Bentham (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Dazu eine Mitteilung der _Aktionsgruppe Nachtangelverbot_:



> Liebe Angelkameraden,
> 
> derzeit führt der Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V. (VFG) eine Befragung durch, bei der es um eine mögliche *Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes* geht. Hierzu werden alle Vereinsvorsitzenden angeschrieben, um mit ihren Vereinsmitgliedern eine gemeinsame Position zu finden und diese gegenüber dem Verband zu artikulieren. Anschließend wird das Thema auf den VFG-Bereichsversammlungen diskutiert. Damit es zu dieser Diskussion kommt, ist es jedoch erforderlich, dass beim VFG ein Rücklauf von mindestens 50% eintrifft. *Das Nachtangelverbot ist ein wichtiges Thema, das alle aktiven Angler etwas angeht.* Da erfahrungsgemäß nicht alle Vorsitzenden der Teilnahme an solchen Umfragen offen stehen, möchten wir euch bitten, *euch bei euren Vorsitzenden für eine Teilnahme an der Umfrage stark zu machen.*
> 
> ...



Mehr Informationen zu der Aktion findet ihr unter www.nachtangelverbot-abschaffen.tk.


----------



## Smanhu (15. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

So Leuts, auf gehts!!!!!

Auch die Nichtorganisierten können helfen. Druckt die Flyer aus und fragt bei euren Tackledealern, ob sie die Flyer auslegen!!!! Andere Angler informieren, die nicht im Internet aktiv sind, usw!!!!!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hallo Leute,
da die Jungs von der Redaktion z.Zt. bzgl. der Fusion der Bundesverbände ziemlich eingespannt sind, möchte ich mich hier kurz zu Wort melden! 

Das mit der Aktionsgruppe ist eine sehr gute Sache und auch der Flyer ist gut formuliert. 

Der Weg die Befragung über die Vereinsvorsitzenden ist für euch Angler, die ihr wie Restdeutschland eben auch nachts angeln wollt, natürlich denkbar ungünstig. 

Hinzu kommt, dass der Verband das Nachtangelverbot meiner Ansicht nach nicht kippen will, dafür spricht folgendes:

1. Bietet man den Vereinsvorsitzenden an, durch Nichtbeantwortung "Bleibt alles wie es ist".

2. Hat man einen Zeitrahmen gesteckt, der es verbietet - dass sowas in Vereinen z.b. bei einer JHV vernünftig diskutiert wird

3. Ist mir das Schreiben an die Vorsitzenden bekannt - und gerade in den beigefügten Hintergrundinformationen wird dabei versucht deutlich auf die Risiken hinzuweisen. Als Vereinsmeier, der auch öfter mal solche bzw. ähnlichen Schreiben vor die Nase bekommt ist die Kernbotschaft welche ich da für mich klar herausinterpretiere: "Wenn Sie sich einfach nicht melden würden und wir den Vorgang als "unbeantwortet" ablegen können wäre uns lieber."

Abgesehen davon, wird auch auf die landespolitische Ebene angespielt - weil man vermutlich Angst hat dann Gewässer zu verlieren. Dass diese Angst nichts mit dem Nachtangelverbot, sondern vielmehr mit dem Duckmäusertum das man seit jeher praktiziert hat zu tun hat - ist ein anderes Thema. 

Wie die Landespolitik zum Nachtangelverbot steht, könnt ihr im Interview mit Nils Schmid, welches Thomas9904 geführt hat sehen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-landtagsfraktion-in-baden-wuerttemberg.html

Das nur mal so vorab... 

Wichtig ist jetzt, dass man die Vereinsvorsitzenden dazu bekommt - dass sie den Fragebogen zurückschicken - damit eine Quote von über 50% erreicht wird. Und für euch ist es natürlich wichtig, dass die Vereinsvorsitzenden sich für eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes aussprechen.

Der Flyer ist ein guter Anfang muss aber noch unterstützt werden. Ich würde euch anraten, dass möglichst jeder Vereinsvorsitzende eine *schriftliche* Aufforderung eines Mitglieds erhält an der Umfrage teilzunehmen. Denn sollte er das dann nicht machen, kann man ihn vor versammelter Mannschaft wenigstens Fragen warum er diese Aufforderung ignoriert hat. 

Ein solches Anschreiben an die Vereinsvorsitzenden solltet ihr noch ausformulieren und dem Flyer beilegen sowie zum Download anbieten. 

Denn wenn der einzelne Angler auf den Vorsitzenden zugehen soll - wird das nichts werden. Weil vielen der Aufwand zu hoch ist, und bei einigen wahrscheinlich auch die Sicherheit im formulieren solcher "Wünsche" fehlt. 

Dann bringt möglichst viele Angler dazu, dieses Schreiben an Ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden zu senden. Führt doch ruhig eine öffentliche Liste, welche Vereine mittels eines solchen Schreibens bereits aufgefordert wurden - das verschafft Übersicht und erhöht vllt. auch etwas den Druck diese Schreiben nicht einfach zu ignorieren. 

@Bentham
Solltest du der Urheber des Textes auf dem Flyer sein - formulier du so ein Schreiben - denn wortgewandt genug bist du zweifelsohne!!! 

Vorschlag zur Diskussion:
Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
vor einigen Tagen erhielten Sie vom VfG ein Schreiben bzgl. der Verbandsumfrage zum Thema Nachtangelverbot.
_*Begründungen für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots darlegen. Inhalte aus dem Flyer übernehmen.*_

Aufgrund dieser Tatsachen fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, den Fragebogen auszufüllen und sich für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes auszusprechen

Mfg
Ihr Mitgiled XY


----------



## bike44rot (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ist schon bekannt, wie die Umfrage ausgegangen ist?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Lt. der Verbandshomepage sollen die Fragebögen Mitte Nov. wieder zurückkehren.
Hört sich nach viel Zeit an, ist es aber nicht. Franz hat das im obigen Post benannt; so etwas müsste eine _Vereins-_ und nicht _Vorstands_entscheidung sein.
Heißt: _alle_ Vereinsmitglieder müssten per Rundschreiben befragt werden oder eine Jahreshauptversammlung fällt einen Beschluss.
Ersteres ist zeitlich (und Kostentechnisch) mehr als schwierig, die JHVen finden meist im Frühjahr statt.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses bei dem gewählten Verfahren denkt.


----------



## Bentham (22. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Zumal der Verband mit dem Schreiben auch indirekt mit Konsequenzen (Ausdehnung der Verbotszonen) gedroht hat, sollte die Abschaffung durch kommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Wenn die Naturschutzer das so wollten wie vom Verband behauptet, würden sie selber die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes verlangen, um das leichter durchsetzen zu können - die Verbände sind so blöde, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut...


----------



## Smanhu (24. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hier in BW kann man doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Egal wie diese Umfrage ausgeht, scheint es ne Verlustrechnung für, wie so oft hier in BW, die Angler zu geben und das durch den eigenen Landesverband#d

Was hier getrieben wird bzgl. des Nachtangelverbots und den angedrohten Sanktionen falls es aufgehoben wird, ist Kindergartenniveau. "wenn ihr das macht, tu ich euch was anderes wegnehmen, weil ich bin stärker"! Vielleicht sollten wir die Verbansleute mal mit ner Packung Nuckis bestechen:q


----------



## Bentham (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hier in BW kann man doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Egal wie diese Umfrage ausgeht, scheint es ne Verlustrechnung für, wie so oft hier in BW, die Angler zu geben und das durch den eigenen Landesverband#d



Weil wir eben alles können - außer Hochdeutsch und vernünftige Fischereigesetze (und noch ein paar andere Sachen...)


----------



## Smanhu (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Bentham schrieb:


> Weil wir eben alles können - außer Hochdeutsch und vernünftige Fischereigesetze (und noch ein paar andere Sachen...)



|good:
Da hast recht. Egal welchen Industriezweig du hier in BW nimmst. Überall wird zukunftsweisend, innovativ und umweltschonend produziert und geforscht. Deshalb ist BW auch, meines Wissens, das zweitstärkste Bundesland in ganz Deutschland. 
Bei der Anglerei ist es aber das restaurativste und provinziellste in ganz Deutschland.
Alles viel zu verbohrt, zu veraltet, zu verfahren. Wie ich dir auch schon in der PN geschrieben habe, würden mit Sicherheit die jüngeren Angler zu 90% fürs Nachtangelgebot stimmen. 
Der Landesfischereiverband sollte sich bzgl. der Angelgesetzgebung mal an ne Ladung Calgon bestellen:q
Das Zeug is auch relativ umweltfreundlich:q:q:q.....ham nen _grünen Punkt_ auf der Verpackung:q:q:q:q:q:q und die Firma hat ne Fabrik in BW....also 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe:q:q:m

Gruß und Glück auf


----------



## Andal (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Der Planet BaWü ist eben doch vielerorts noch eine Scheibe, eine ziemlich verbeulte Scheibe!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Noch ein guter Monat bis Ende der Umfrage an die Vereinsvorsitzenden _(als die Hauptvertreter der organisierten Anglerschaft im Land - Zitat Verbandsseite_)
Hat jemand schon was rascheln hören, wie sich einzelne Vostände verhalten haben?

Der Link im Posting 1 funzt übrigens nicht mehr direkt, der Ursprungstext ist einem Fischrezept gewichen, hier kann man aber lesen, worum es geht:
http://www.vfg-bw.de/seite692.htm


----------



## Smanhu (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hey,

Bentham hat die Vereine per Mail angeschrieben. In wie weit sich diese rückgemeldet haben weis ich nicht. Müsste man ihn mal fragen.

Gruß


----------



## Bentham (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Einer hat sich gemeldet. Sonst habe ich nichts gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Das zum Thema Infoarmtionsfluss und Diskussion - schlicht beschämend...

Toll, dass Du Dir trotzdem die Mühe machst!!!!


----------



## Vechs (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich hab meinen Verein angeschrieben und der Vorstand meinte er findest das Nachtangelverbot auch nicht gut, dass Thema wird in der nächsten Ausschußsitzung besprochen und es wird ein Kommentar dazu abgegeben. 
#h zumindest scheine ich im richtigen Verein zu sein :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Geht also - prima!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bei der letzten Monatsversammlung wurde eigens zu diesem Thema abgestimmt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich wirklich jedes unserer Mitglieder, gegen das Nachtangelverbot und für die  Aufhebung des selbigen aussprach.
Dass die Mehrheit meiner Vereinskollegen schon immer nicht viel bis gar nichts von dem Nachtangelverbot hielt, war mir schon vorher klar, dass sich aber absolut jeder für die Abschaffung des Verbots aussprechen würde, hatte ich nicht erwartet, fand's aber klasse.

Jetzt fehlt mir vorerst bloß noch eine Pro- Setzkescherinitiative, auf dass die Benutzung dieses sinnvollen Ausrüstungsgegenstandes wieder als etwas selbstverständliches angesehen wird.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ja geil, es rührt sich doch was ;-))
Ihr seid klasse, Jungs!!!!

Zeigt den Betonköpfen in den Verbänden, wo der Hammer hängt!!


----------



## mike_w (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Als NRW`ler habe nie verstanden, dass es in bestimmten Bundesländern freien Menschen verboten wird, generell zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten zu angeln.

Das dies sogar noch von Verbänden getragen wird. Unglaublich. Ich bin froh, nicht in diesen Bundesländern angeln zu müssen.


----------



## MMK308 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Heyho,

finde es echt klasse das da was passiert!!

Aber warum ist eigentlich der Setzkescher bei uns verboten wurden?! Klärt mich mal bitte auf ;+

Naja, soweit ich weiß gibt es bei uns im Umkreis Leute die ihn trotzdem benutzen und auch schon kontroliert worden sind, aber die Aufseher nichts gesagt haben...

Mfg,

Zandi


----------



## macke (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Mein Verein hat sich auch positiv geäußert, ist aber leider nicht im Verband.
Dennoch weiß ich somit, dass es an den Vereinsbestimmungen nicht scheitern wird, wenn es wirklich aufgehoben werden sollte...

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bin mal auf das Abstimmungsergebnis dann gespannt.
Wenn das so ist, wie man das hier ablesen kann, sollte man bei einer negativen Auskunft des Verbandes (mehr Neinstimmen, Quroum nicht erreicht) einen Antrag auf nochmalige Auszählung der Stimmen unter Aufsicht (neutrale Personen, Notar etc.) stellen...

Oder traut ihr etwa euren Verbänden?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Was ich bis jetzt so aus den Angelvereinen meiner Region und auch vom VFG(Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz) hinsichtlich durchgeführter Umfragen so mitbekommen habe, fiel das Ergebnis bislang überall sehr deutlich* FÜR die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes* aus!
Selbst Zweifler, die es stört bzw. befürchten, dass nachts viel Schindluder am Wasser getrieben werden könnte, haben dennoch, überwiegend für die Aufhebung gestimmt.


----------



## Smanhu (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was ich bis jetzt so aus den Angelvereinen meiner Region und auch vom VFG(Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz) hinsichtlich durchgeführter Umfragen so mitbekommen habe, viel das Ergebnis bislang überall sehr deutlich* FÜR die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes* aus!
> Selbst Zweifler, die es stört bzw. befürchten, dass nachts viel Schindluder am Wasser getrieben werden könnte, haben dennoch, überwiegend für die Aufhebung gestimmt.



Vielleicht doch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 
Da ich ja in der Pfalz organisiert bin (mitunter *wegen* dem Nachtangelverbot in BW), hab ich alle Angler, die ich auf BW-Seite des Rheins getroffen hab, informiert. Die waren alle gegen das Nachtangelverbot (ob alt oder jung), wussten von ner möglichen Abschaffung nichts und ham mir gesagt, dass sie das in ihren Vereinen (z.T bis Karlsruhe runter) zur Sprache bringen wollen. Was auch immer passiert, sie wissen zumindest Bescheid. Zwar nur n paar Grashalme auf ner Wiese, aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlicherweise auch Mist:m!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Alles erfreulich - wareten wir dann mal ab, was die Verbände draus machen..


----------



## bike44rot (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Morgen,

auch in meinem Verein wurde für die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes gestimmt.

Ein tolles Ergebnis!

#h Thomas


----------



## Bentham (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Schön, wirklich gut, was sich bewegt  Da hat man doch noch Hoffnung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich will die Hoffnung gleich nochmal dämpfen:
Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass wenn das Ergebnis anders ausfällt als das die Verbände nach ihren Briefen an die Vereinsvorstände wollen - also FÜR das Nachtangelverbot - dann wirklich zugegeben würde, dass das so wäre?


----------



## Smanhu (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will die Hoffnung gleich nochmal dämpfen:
> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass wenn das Ergebnis anders ausfällt als das die Verbände nach ihren Briefen an die Vereinsvorstände wollen - also FÜR das Nachtangelverbot - dann wirklich zugegeben würde, dass das so wäre?


 
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Das wäre der Hammer. Aber wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, wart ich nur noch drauf, bis wir als Angler nochmal extra Schutzgeld an den Landesverband zahlen müssen. Es ist doch so gefährlich am Gewässer.....besonders wenns dunkel wird und der schwarze Mann hinterm nächsten Baum wartet |scardie: 
Oh, ich werd das jetzt nicht mehr weiter ausdehnen, sonst kommen die Jungs da oben noch auf komische Ideen


Gruß

P.S Happy Birthday Thomas|schild-g|birthday:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Das wäre der Hammer.


Ich würd da viel drauf wetten, dass das so kommen wird............


----------



## Bentham (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd da viel drauf wetten, dass das so kommen wird............



Nein, so schwarz malen würde ich nicht - das würde dann schon sehr am Rande der Kriminalität sein.


----------



## bike44rot (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will die Hoffnung gleich nochmal dämpfen:



Das glaube ich niemals! Eher wird politisch nochmals ein Deal mit den "Naturschützern" gemacht. 

Aber ein eindeutiges Votum können die Verbände nicht übergehen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## schmulli (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

bei uns im verein waren die dagegen die ca. 1x in zwei jahren zum angeln gehen und ihren job als vorstände zur machtdemonstrierung ausübten. zum glück hat diese angelegenheit jetzt unser erster vorstand alleine in die hand genommen und für eine aufhebung des nachtangelverbotes gestimmt.


----------



## Bentham (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



schmulli schrieb:


> bdie dagegen die ca. 1x in zwei jahren zum angeln gehen und ihren job als vorstände zur machtdemonstrierung ausübten.



Das ist was, was ich nie verstehen kann... ich meine: "Vorstand im Angelverein" - das zu werden ist ja nun nicht so eine große Leistung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Naja, für manche schon, wenn sie im Leben nix anderes hingekriegt haben oder es zur Abrundung der Vita brauchen ((LokaL)Politiker, Versicherungsmakler etc.)..........


----------



## Ossipeter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Bentham schrieb:


> Das ist was, was ich nie verstehen kann... ich meine: "Vorstand im Angelverein" - das zu werden ist ja nun nicht so eine große Leistung?



Dann machs mal!|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, für manche schon, wenn sie im Leben nix anderes hingekriegt haben oder es zur Abrundung der Vita brauchen ((LokaL)Politiker, Versicherungsmakler etc.)..........


Wenn du so allgemein, ohne Einzelfallangabe über Vereinsvorstände denkst, brauchst du dich nicht über mangelnde Kooperation wundern!|krach:


----------



## Bentham (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Dann machs mal!|wavey:



Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Vorstände leisten wichtige Arbeit und machen viel für ihren Verein. Eine Art von Commitment, die viele einfache Mitglieder nicht leisten wollen oder können. Insofern ist ein guter Vorstand wichtig. Es ist aber keine Machtposition, die aufgrund von herausragender Qualifikation eingenommen wird, sondern schlicht und ergreifend von jedem gemacht werden kann, der
1. Nicht total unfähig ist
und 2. bereit ist, Zeit und Energie zu investieren.

Jemand der aufgrund solch einer Position ein besonderes Machtgefühl verspürt ist aus meiner Sicht nicht bemitleidenswerter als ein Admin in einem Anglerboard, der sich deshalb besonders toll vorkommt, weil er User bannen kann, oder ein Jäger, weil er eine Waffe in der Hand hält.


----------



## Vechs (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

und gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## Bentham (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

#c
http://www.vfg-bw.de/nachtangelverbot.htm


----------



## Burney (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

http://www.landtag-bw.de/WP15/Drucksachen/0000/15_0855_d.pdf

Scheint mal wieder gescheitert zu sein....seid froh wenn euer  Verein das Nachtangeln duldet...bei uns wirste gejagt...Nachts wurden schon vom Boot aus Nachtangler mit Scheinwerfern gesucht...Um 5 vor 1 drehn se noch ihre Runden um zu suchen. Noch schlimmer ist die WaPo die von den Vorständen (!!!!!!!) teilweise aufgefordert wird zu kontrollieren...Deswegen war auch der Vorstoß meine gr0ße Hoffnung...

So wie es ausschaut muss ich wohl mein Ehrenamt im hiesigen Angelverein aufgeben und mir einen Verein in der Pfalz o.ä. suchen...

Traurig, aber so is das nunmal...

Grüße


----------



## Bentham (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Würde ich nicht als negatives Zeichen nehmen. Die Frist zur Rückmeldung ist ja gerade erst abgelaufen. Es wäre noch gar keine Zeit geblieben um einen entsprechenden Vorschlag einzubringen.

Die Herabsetzung des Mindestalters finde ich übrigens sehr gut. Nicht alles ist schlecht im baden-württembergischen Fischereigesetz.

Verein: Ich bin in zwei Vereinen. Einmal in der Pfalz und einmal in BaWü. In der Pfalz ist die Rheinkartenvergünstigung aber ohnehin nur minimal.


----------



## Burney (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich,dass die VFG Umfrage auch nur irgendwas bezweckt hätte...es gibt in BaWü zuviele Verbände die sich untereinander nicht einig sind....Die "Naturschützer" würden ja angeblich das Nachtangeln befürworten, dafür jedoch in FFH Gebieten das angeln komplett untersagen...das wäre hier in meiner Region das Aus für die Vereine.Da die meisten Vereine hier in einem Verband (LFV) organisiert sind, kannste dir ja denken wie die gegenüber dem Nachtangelverbot eingestellt sind...in meinen Augen ist das jedoch nur eine Drohung die nicht durchsetzbar wäre...allein die Angelindustrie würde enorme Verluste machen...tjo was soll man dazu noch sagen...ich bin wech


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Die "Naturschützer" würden ja angeblich das Nachtangeln befürworten, dafür jedoch in FFH Gebieten das angeln komplett untersagen...


Können die Schützer nicht, kann nur der Gesetzgeber/Behörde...


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ist OT, aber mal kurz dazu:


Burney schrieb:


> ......allein die Angelindustrie würde enorme Verluste machen...


So was hört man immer wieder als Hoffnungsschimmer, wenn irgendwelche Regelungen restriktiver reformiert werden sollen.
Das interessiert politische/behördliche Entscheider aber einen feuchten Furz.
Damals, beim Wettangelverbot beispielsweise, ging's um ein faktisch komplett verschwindendes Marktsegment. Viele hielten sich an diesem Argument wie an einer sicheren Rettungsleine fest, "die können doch nicht...". Sie konnten und sie taten!


----------



## Burney (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Können die Schützer nicht, kann nur der Gesetzgeber/Behörde...


 
Mit Behörde meinst du doch sicherlich das Regierungspräsidium oder? Ist doch die oberste Fischereibehörde...

Hier in Karlsruhe ist der Sitz dieser Behörde...rate mal wer da alles drin sitzt...Was glaubst du wieso die Vereine hier keine Abschussgenehmigung für den Komoran bekommen?


----------



## Smanhu (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich glaub nicht mehr dran. Das wird hier nie was. Die wollen es einfach nicht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich die BW-er Pest in Deutschland nicht weiter ausbreitet!!!!!!!
#d


----------



## siwok44 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich stimme 100% dem Ralle zu!


----------



## Pudel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hat sich denn jetzt was am Nachtangelverbot geändert oder nicht??
Hab im Netz gesucht aber keine Entscheidung gefunden! 
Weiß einer von euch mehr??#c


----------



## Hilde (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hat sich denn jetzt was am Nachtangelverbot geändert oder nicht??
> Hab im Netz gesucht aber keine Entscheidung gefunden!
> Weiß einer von euch mehr??#c



http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm




> Das *Ergebnis* lautet: 23 % der  Vereinsvorsitzenden waren für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes.
> 20  % stimmten für die Beibehaltung.
> 57 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden äußerten  sich nicht dazu.
> Das Beteiligungsquorum von 50 % wurde damit verfehlt.


Fazit: Baden-Württembergische Angler sind wie gehabt immer beizeiten zuhause bei Mutti |supergri
Der Verband hat damit das frühere Angebot der Landesregierung, nämlich das Nachtangelverbot aufzuheben, "instinktiv" zurecht abgelehnt.



OK, der letzte Satz war sarkastisch.


----------



## Klaus-Günther (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hallo Zusammen

57% der Vereine in BW haben es nicht einmal für nötig befunden auf die Verbandsumfrage zu antworten. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine unglaubliche Frechheit. Für was sind den die Herren in den Vorständen und Ausschüssen da, wenn sie nicht mal in der Lage sind bei so einem wichtigen Thema ein Kreuzchen auf ein Papier zu machen und dies per Post abzuschicken.

 Warscheinlich muss man sich mit viel wichtigeren Fragen beschäftigen z.B. wer beim nächsten Vereinsfest das Bier liefert oder den Grill bedient.

 Das wars dann wohl mit der Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots in BW und wir haben es selber verkackt, Bravo.

Gruss

KG


----------



## kati48268 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Dann schickt eure Vereinsvorstände auf den kommenden Jahreshauptversammlungen in die Wüste!

Auch wenn diese Umfrage in meinen Augen sowieso keine Legitimation hatte, denn es wurden die -nichtssagenden- Vereinsvorstände befragt und _nicht die Angler selbst_,
ist das Ergebnis echt ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Angler in BaWü.

Letztenendes sogar für diejenigen Angler, die für das Verbot sind, denn auch ihre Vorstände haben sich größtenteils nicht bewegt.

Die, die sich nicht geäußert haben, gehören abgeschossen;
die, die wie auch immer abgestimmt haben, _ohne_ ihre Mitglieder zu befragen, auch.


----------



## Smanhu (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Klaus-Günther schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> 57% der Vereine in BW haben es nicht einmal für nötig befunden auf die Verbandsumfrage zu antworten. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine unglaubliche Frechheit. Für was sind den die Herren in den Vorständen und Ausschüssen da, wenn sie nicht mal in der Lage sind bei so einem wichtigen Thema ein Kreuzchen auf ein Papier zu machen und dies per Post abzuschicken.
> 
> ...




Bentham hat n haufen, ich glaub sogar alle, Vereine die es betrifft angeschrieben und sie auf die Abstimmung hingewisen! Von *ALLEN* angeschriebenen Vereinen hat ihm *1 VEREIN* geantwortet. Also haben nicht wir es selber verkackt, sondern die Herren Vorstände die es scheinbar nicht für nötig gehalten haben ein Kreuzchen zu machen. Viele Angler die wir angesprochen haben, wussten nichts von ner Abstimmung über die Aufhebung des Verbotes. Und ich nehm das jetzt mal an, dass sich das durchs ganze Bundesland zieht. Die Angler sind nicht informiert worden. Aber jeder Vorstand wusste es!!!!!!
Wir haben hier alle die wir kennen informiert, in Angelläden informiert usw. usw. Leider ist Mannheim und Umgebung nicht ganz BW. Aber kein Vorstand kann behaupten er hätte nicht Bescheid gewusst. 
Du hast genau das Richtige geschrieben:

_"Für was sind den die Herren in den Vorständen und Ausschüssen da, wenn  sie nicht mal in der Lage sind bei so einem wichtigen Thema ein  Kreuzchen auf ein Papier zu machen und dies per Post abzuschicken."_

Und hier stimm ich Kati zu, die, die es nicht für nötig gehalten haben ein Kreuzchen zu machen, gehören in die Wüste gewählt!!!! 
Und jeden Tag an dem ich in diesem Bundesland (angel-) lebe, danke ich dem Angel-Gott, dass ich nur 2km von meinem Heimatbundesland, der Pfalz, weg wohne und nachts fischen kann wann ich will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pudel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Sollte meine Vorstandschaft auch dabei bzw eben nicht dabei gewesen sein bei dieser Abstimmung dann werden diese sicher nicht mehr gewählt das ist eins was sicher ist!!
Vielleicht ist ja sogar ein Vorstand hier mit im Forum dabei!!! Dann weiß er ja jetzt schon dass ich ihn nicht wieder wähle!!! #y

Angler in BaWü jetzt machen wir es wie bei Stuttgart21 lasst die Angler entscheiden und nicht die Vorstände! |director:


----------



## Mai (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ich habe den Eindruck, das ist von den Vorständen so gewollt. Könnte nachts ja einer mal nen Karpfen zuviel mitnehmen.


----------



## Smanhu (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Was ich an diesem ganzen Thema hier in BW traurig finde ist, dass es hier scheinbar an der Fähigkeit und dem Willen fehlt.
In JEDEM (Saarland zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu. Aber ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben, dass sogar die Nachtangelstrecken an bestimmten Gewässern haben) anderen Bundesland ist es vom Gesetzgeber erlaubt und je nachdem wie es die Vereine wollen/handhaben, je nachdem ob Schutzzonen vorhanden sind, usw, hat man Lösungen und Reglungen gefunden. Immerhin haben sich wenigstens ein paar Vorstände die Arbeit gemacht ein "Kreuzchen" zu machen. 
Ein Post in diesem Threat sagt eigentlich alles zu BW:



Bentham schrieb:


> Weil wir eben alles können - außer Hochdeutsch  und vernünftige Fischereigesetze (und noch ein paar andere  Sachen...)



Ich wäre gerne in nen bestimmten Verein hier in Mannheim eigetreten, da hier ein paar meiner Kumpels dabei sind. Aber nicht unter diesem Umsand. 
Ich werde mir auch weiterhin weder die BW-Rheinkarte, noch die Neckarkarte kaufen.
So, und jetzt bin ich es leid mich über dieses Thema aufzuregen und werd mir morgen die pfälzer Rheinkarte für nächstes Jahr kaufen.
 |gutenach


----------



## Smanhu (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Mai schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, das ist von den Vorständen so gewollt. Könnte nachts ja einer mal nen Karpfen zuviel mitnehmen.



Da is bestimmt mehr dran als man denkt. Fangneid!!!!#d#d#d


----------



## Pudel (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

wer nicht angelt fämgt auch nichts!
Wieviele der Vorstände gehen noch zum Angeln??
Vorher wurde es doch schonmal geschrieben altershalber gehen viele nicht mehr!
Leider sind es dann eben auch diese die ihr kreuzchen nicht gemacht und alles ignoriert haben!

Schade wie ich finde sehr schade! 
Denn was sagt man denn immer zu den kleinen geh Angeln dann machst du keine Dummheiten!!
Mir wäre es 1000 mal lieber ich wüsste dass mein kleiner mal beim Angeln sitzt und nicht in der Stadt rumlungert und ******* baut vor lauter langeweile!!!

Naja ich hoffe es wird doch noch irgendwann irgendwie soweit kommen dass man nachts in BW zum Fischen darf!!!

Ich bin auf alle Fälle voll dafür!!!


----------



## Smanhu (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Pudel schrieb:


> wer nicht angelt fämgt auch nichts!
> Wieviele der Vorstände gehen noch zum Angeln??
> Vorher wurde es doch schonmal geschrieben altershalber gehen viele nicht mehr!
> Leider sind es dann eben auch diese die ihr kreuzchen nicht gemacht und alles ignoriert haben!
> ...



Ich denke, dass viele der U-60-jährigen Angler hier in BW für das Aufheben des Verbotes gestimmt hätten. Aber wenn sie nicht informiert werden.....Die Informationspolitik ist zum heulen. Da bestätigt sich einiges, was auch im Politikforum diskutiert wird. 
Solange die Vorstände im Altersdurchschnitt 60-100 Jahre alt sind, wird sich in BW nix ändern. So unverständlich und sinnfrei das auch ist#d#d#d#d


----------



## DaG. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Mir reicht es jetzt mit dem VfG ich hol mir für 2012 eine Karte in der Pfalz. Lieber fahr ich mit dem Auto eine viertel Stunde länger, als dass ich mich mit so altmodischen Gesetze abgeben muss. Ich denke, dass die meisten Vorstände der VfG Vereine und des VfG Präsidiums einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. 
Wenn ich in andere Bundesländer schaue wer dort nachts angelt, dann sind das Angler die max. 40 Jahre alt sind.
Wenn ich jetzt die Vorstandschaft in den Vereinen anschaue (egal ob BW, NRW usw.) fällt mir auf dass dort keiner unter 40 Jahre ist. 
Die meisten bewegen sich im Rentenalter.
Der VfG hat ganz klar die falschen Leute angeschrieben. Weil einem Rentner kann es wohl egal sein ob das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wird oder nicht. 
Beim VfG wird so viel für die Jugend gemacht aber mit 16 17 18 Jahren hauen sie dann alle ab. 
Welsangeln, Karpfenangeln alles das, dass bei der Jugend zur Zeit so hoch im Kurs steht, kann man halt meistens nur nachts machen (also nicht in BW). Was kann es als Jungangler spannenderes geben als nachts einen Zander, Aal, Wels oder Karpfen zu fangen. Aber ich glaube so etwas verstehen manche Leute einfach nicht. Vor allem nicht die, die darüber entscheiden.​


----------



## siwok44 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

DaG hat 1000% recht!


----------



## MDieken (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Komme au Ostfriesland, also Niedersachsen und verfolge diesen Thread schon seit ein paar Tagen.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, das solche Angler wie ihr euch von dem S***** dort nicht unterkriegen dürft. 
Angelt wo anders in der Pfalz, Niedersahsen oder Vorpommern, in den Bundesländern gibt es nämlich auch schöne kanäle,flüsse und seen bzw. Ost+Nordsee.

Liebe Grüße und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Nabend,



> Solange die Vorstände im Altersdurchschnitt 60-100 Jahre alt sind, wird sich in BW nix ändern. So unverständlich und sinnfrei das auch ist#d#d#d#d


Diese "natürliche Auslese" ist logischerweise ein langer Prozeß. Wenns dann soweit ist seid ihr die "Alten" und habt evtl. andere Interessen.....
Wäre nicht ein Kürzerer Weg denkbar und möglich?? Bei der nächsten Wahlmöglichkeit könnte man die alte Garde aus den Vorständen jagen und sebst das Zepter in die Hand nehmen. Nur wer ist dazu bereit? Die wenigsten (ich einschließlich)
Ist fast schon ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## MDieken (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bin erst 14 , also von daher denke ich mal das ich das zepter nicht in die hand nehmen könnte. Dennoch wäre ich dazu bereit!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Dann mach dich mal schlau was  hinter der Vorstansarbeit *alles* steht.......
Kleiner Tipp: Viel von deiner jetzigen Angelzeit- sehr viel - würde  für Vorstandasrbeit drauf gehen ...... das ist nur *ein* "Übel". da gibts noch reichlich mehr von.....


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



DaG. schrieb:


> ...
> Der VfG hat ganz klar die falschen Leute angeschrieben.
> Weil einem Rentner kann es wohl egal sein ob das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wird oder nicht.
> ...
> ​


Nana, nicht pauschalieren.

Mit der ersten zitierten Aussage hast du sicherlich recht. Falsch, weil diese sich anscheinen zu einem Großteil gar nicht nach den Interessen ihrer Mitglieder erkundigt oder ihren Hintern sonstwie bewegt haben. 

Aber bei der Zusammensetzung eines Vorstands und der Vereinspolitik kann jeder Einfluss nehmen. Vielleicht merken ja jetzt erst viele Angler, dass Hauptversammlungen, Interesse zeigen, eigene Aktivität entwickeln _nicht_ nur Vereinsmeierei sind.

Und die zweite Aussage stimmt so defintiv nicht. Ich kenne einige Senioren, die sich Nächte um die Ohren hauen und auch sonst manchen Schnösel alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## xmxrrxr (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Nachdem sich nun wieder nichts zum Thema Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots getan hat, weil anscheinend mehr als die Hälfte der VFG Vorstände nicht in der Lage war mit Ja oder Nein zu antworten, finde ich das ziemlich traurig |uhoh:

Ob da nun alte oder junge angeschrieben wurden.... Fakt ist... denen war es, so wie es aussieht, anscheinend egal was ihre Mitglieder wollen und die haben noch nicht mal den Mumm besessen das zur Diskussion zu stellen.

So stellt es sich mir dar, wenn ich lesen muss, dass 57% der Vorstände gar nicht abgestimmt haben !

Den 43%, egal ob dafür oder dagegen, zolle ich meinen Respekt, da sie sich um das Thema bemüht haben und die Wünsche der Mitglieder mit der Abstimmung umsetzen wollten #6

Hier ist also nicht der VFG der "Buhmann", auch wenn die 50% meines Erachtens recht hoch angesetzt waren, sondern die Verantwortlichen der Vereine, welche sich das leicht gemacht haben.

Trotzdem möchte ich mir erlauben die frage zu stellen, warum die Verbände damals diese Nachtangelbeschränkung  gefordert haben und heute nicht im gleichen Zug diese wieder auflösen.

Vielleicht sollten genau diese Leute mal Abends mit ans Wasser gehen um zu sehen wo Ruheorte und wo keine sind und wer am Wasser bis in die Tiefe Nacht Unruhe verbreitet.

Angler müssen wie wir alle wissen, um erfolgreich zu sein, sich eher ruhig verhalten...

Da ist nix mit Radio, Lagerfeuer, wilde Party etc.....

Wir holen jedes Jahr den Müll dieses "Nachtangelverbots" aus dem Wasser, denn wenn niemand am Wasser ist der auf die Natur aufpasst wird leider alles, angefangen von von Klimagerät über Fahrräder und Flaschen, Müll und vieles mehr entsorgt. |kopfkrat

Pro Jahr sind das ca. 5 - 7 m³ die da bei der Reinigungsaktion zusammenkommen !

Das schaffen die Angler mit den Madendosen nicht ! #d

Nur, wie gehts nun weiter ?

Die Abstimmung ist ungültig, der VFG wird bestimmt keine neue anstoßen, da die letzte ja auch zu wenig Resonanz hatte und deshalb kein Interesse bei den Angelvereinen besteht.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nun versuchen eine Unterschriftenliste ins Leben rufen um vielleicht darüber noch etwas zu bewegen.

Was denkt Ihr, haben wir noch eine Chance das endlich wegzubekommen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



> Was denkt Ihr, haben wir noch eine Chance das endlich wegzubekommen ?


Nein, die Minderheit der organisierten Fischer (ca. 800.000 von 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen) kriegt den Arsch nicht hoch oder will dass eben genau so....


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Mal ganz ehrlich Thomas, wird nicht trotzdem viel Nachtangeln betrieben ? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es doch etliche gibt, die sich über Euer Verbot hinwegsetzen. Nachts sind alle Katzen grau und wenn man nicht groß Rumfunzelt ....


----------



## Bentham (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Das ist aber ja nicht der Punkt Knispel. Ich würde gerne ganz legal auch nachts am Wasser sitzen dürfen.


----------



## Josef87 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Versteh dieses Verbot nicht. Jägern ist es doch auch gestattet jederzeit in ihr Revier zu gehen und mit scharfer Munition Nachts das Wild zu erlegen, warum sollen wir Angler nicht auch dieses Recht haben an unser Revier zu gehen und Fischhege zu betreiben?

Nie im Leben wird man dem Fischbestand dadurch schaden können wenn man nachts angelt. Man sollte viel lieber ein Entnahmelimit schaffen und ein Entnahmegebot für maßige Fische.

Zum Beispiel das es erlaubt ist die ganze Nacht auf Aal zu angeln, alle Maßigen müssen entnommen werden, doch es dürfen nur sonso viele entnommen werden, danach, also nach dem erreichen des Fanglimits, ist das Angeln einzustellen.

Das ist viel sinniger als alle anderen Verbote. Außerdem wird so das unnötige Catch und Releas unterbunden was nur seinen Spass sucht und dem Leben des Lebewesen Fisch nicht den nötigen Respekt zollt und die übermäßige Entnahme wird eingeschränkt. Dadurch wird gesichert das nie zuviel entnommen wird und nicht unnötig viele Fische durch einen Drill gestresst und geschadet werden, da wenn das Limit erreicht ist das Angeln verboten ist und die Fische sind vor überfischung geschützt. Alles andere ist sinnlos.

Bei der Jagd wird der Bestand auch durch Abschusslisten begrenzt und das klappt hervorragend. Alt und Jung, weiblich männlich werden alle bejagt.
Ich meine auch dass das der einzige Weg ist echte Gewässerhege zu betreiben.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich Thomas, wird nicht trotzdem viel Nachtangeln betrieben ? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es doch etliche gibt, die sich über Euer Verbot hinwegsetzen. Nachts sind alle Katzen grau und wenn man nicht groß Rumfunzelt ....



Hallo Rainer,

manche Katzen sind auch blau ....

5 Minuten "Zeitüberschreitung" bringt massiven Stress mit der WaPo. Erlebt 2010 am Neckar in Mannheim. Wir hatten uns eigentlich nur verquatscht. Das hängt allerdings auch von den Beamten ab.

Eine Unterschriftenliste fände ich gut und meine haste auch.

Ironie an:
der Fischbestand in B.-W. wird geschont (genaus so wie der arme Aal) damit der Kollege auf der anderen Seite (RP) auch mal eine Gelegenheit hat etwas zu fangen. 
Ironie aus.


Gruß
Max


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Bei der Jagd kann ich mir das "Opfer" aber auch anschauen, bevor ich den Finger krumm mache ..... beim Angeln eher nicht !
Wenn ich mir ein paar Rotaugen zum sauer einlegen fangen möchte aber nur 3pfündige Brassen fange, wie siehts dann aus?? Soll ich die alle totschlagen und an Nachbar`s Katze verfüttern??
 Angeln und Jagd lassen sich nicht vergleichen!!!!!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## xmxrrxr (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Mutzenbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> manche Katzen sind auch blau ....
> 
> ...



Stimmt.... auch so ein genialer Patzer des Verbands |uhoh:
BW muss eben immer mit dem besten Beispiel vorangehen, auch wenn der Unterschied von Aalfang erlaubt zu verboten nur cm ausmacht (siehe Otterstädter Altrhein der beiden Seiten gehört)
Da haste schon ein Problem, wenn Du mit BW Karte einen Meter falsch stehst.

Also von der WaPo bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden, aber ich bin ja nachts auch nicht draussen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hier das neuste zum Nachtangelverbot:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235706


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Da läuft die Geschichte vielleicht mal anders herum:
die Bürger (Angler) & gewählte Interessenvertreter fahren die Karre in den Dreck und die Politik holt'n wieder raus.
Verkehrte Welt |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Wir haben als richtige Angler halt andere Interessen als die organisierten "Sportfischer" in ihrer Mehrheit....


----------



## swell (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Tja, so ist das halt mit den verfahrenen Hirarchiestrukturen in der Vereinsmeierei.

Die Vorstände halten es nicht für nötig die Meinung ihrer Mitglieder einzuholen und entscheiden ob sie an ihrem Gewässer das Nachtfischen zulassen wollen. Das geben sie dann an den Verband weiter. Und sie sehen garnicht, dass die eigentliche Frage die ist ob andere Vereine, die es zulassen möchten, die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen.

Oder sie machen es sich ganz einfach und äussern sich nicht dazu (dabei haben sie in diesem Fall zwar nicht ihre Mitglieder übergangen, aber indirekt auch die Chance für andere Vereine mit verspielt).

Letztendlich liegt es an uns Vereinsmitgliedern, diese verkrusteten Strukturen in unseren Vereinen aufzubrechen und ein Mitspracherecht einzufordern. Das ist vielleicht etwas unbequem, aber die einzige Chance "nach oben" ordentlich vertreten zu werden.


----------



## xxfischfreundxx (27. August 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

aal angeln in rp ist seit anfang 2012 verboten.


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



xxfischfreundxx schrieb:


> aal angeln in rp ist seit anfang 2012 verboten.


 
Warum verbieten Eure Politiker nicht gleich das ganze Angeln - Euer Verband wird dem bestimmt wohlwollend gegenüberstehen ....


----------



## Carpomanik (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Hi Leute, 

leider musste auch ich mich diese Woche auch mal wieder seit langen mit diesem leidigen Thema auseinander setzen. In der tat sieht es doch so aus das die meisten Vereinsvorstände die ich im Neckartal von Tübingen bis Stutgart kenne für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbot stimmen. Allerdings war es bei der Abstimmung wohl auch so das nur unzureichend oder garnicht an die Vereinsvorstände herangetretten wurde. So musste der Vorstand unseres Vereins die Unterlagen  für die Abstimmung erst anfordern. Und diese wurdem ihm nicht wie zu erwarten pauschal zu gesendet. Ich weis von mindestens zwei anderen Vereinen bei dennen das ähnlich gelagert war. So wundert es nich das die beteiligung "nur" bei 43% lag. Wenn natürlich die Formulare erst angefordert werden müssen ist es doch kein Wunder das nur so ein geringer teil daran teil nimmt. Und wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte ist es meiner Meinung nach fragwürdig ob unser Verband wirklich eine Represantive Umfrage starten wollte oder es sich hierbei nur um eine beschwichtigung handelte.  Die Angaben sind leider ohne Gewähr nur wurde mir das nun schon mehrmals so zu getragen. Und ganz ehrlich die mehrheit der Angler weis doch garnicht was ihr "Vertreter" da oben so wirklich tun.

Viele Grüße euer Benjamin Buchelt


----------



## Knispel (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Sorry, wenn die Mehrheit der Vereinsvorstände gegen euer Nachtangelverbot ist, muss es doch ein leichtes sein, die Vertreter im LFV abzuwählen und auszutauschen - warum wird das denn nicht gemacht ?  ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Und wenn die Angler in diesen Vereinen ihre Vorstände nicht dazu bringen, aus solch irren und anglerfeindlichen Verbänden auszutreten, wollen sies entweder nicht anders oder habens nicht besser verdient..

Kein Verein muss in einem Verband sein...

Und mit der gesparten Kohle kann man viel vernünftiges anfangen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*

Ist eine Möglichkeit. 

Direkte Einflussnahme/Anträge/Diskussionen von Einzelpersonen oder Organsiationen auf Parteien oder Abgeordnete im Landtag eine andere..

Dazu brauchts weder das Regierungspräsidium noch grundsätzlich einen Verband..

Das RP führt Gesetze aus und macht sie nicht..

Und die Verbände in BW sind durchweg anglerfeindlich, da wirste kein Gehör diesbezüglich finden..


----------



## DaG. (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wird das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Verbände in BW sind durchweg anglerfeindlich, da wirste kein Gehör diesbezüglich finden..


 
Oh ja. da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. Wir werden immer mehr eingeschränkt in unserem Hobby. Jedes Jahr wird es schlimmer (Salamitaktik). Irgendwann macht es keinen Spaß mehr zu angeln. Kein wunder verliert auch unsere Jugend die Lust am Fischen.


----------

